# Jaws Gear



## Traxx187 (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone got any packs or grown his stuff out? I have two packs of banana kush ibl on the way!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 11, 2016)

In a short few weeks I'l be popping.

1pk Black Cherry Dream
1pk Chem Soda OG
1pk Cherry Pebble OG
? pk Purple Alice (yet to be decided lol)

Also got 2 Banana IBL's on the way.

Once those Cerebral Assassins get goin in flower Id love to see some porn.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> In a short few weeks I'l be popping.
> 
> 1pk Black Cherry Dream
> 1pk Chem Soda OG
> ...


Took 4 clones off this lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 11, 2016)

is that your CA testers?

They got much bigger since I last seen them..looking really good bro..cant wait to see them in action..

What kind smells is she giving?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> is that your CA testers?
> 
> They got much bigger since I last seen them..looking really good bro..cant wait to see them in action..
> 
> What kind smells is she giving?


No smells yet just skunky and yes these are the ca


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a pack of Chem Soda Cookies and a pack of Blueberry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2s
GLG has Chem Soda Cookies on sale for $60 includes a 5 pack of Purple Alice or
Blueberry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2s


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 11, 2016)

I got 2 packs of those Blueberry og x tre stardawgs freebies aswell.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 12, 2016)

Just put 3 chem soda cookies in jiffy along with 3 ISP Chem d bx3. We will see.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 12, 2016)

Also got a pack of Black cherry cookies, chem soda, got a free purple alice and chemberry...sweet, hope people would start chiming in. I dont know when im poppin mine, shoulda bought 2 packs of each too lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 19, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Also got a pack of Black cherry cookies, chem soda, got a free purple alice and chemberry...sweet, hope people would start chiming in. I dont know when im poppin mine, shoulda bought 2 packs of each too lol


5 FPOGF3

#1 #2 #3
 

#4 #5


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 5 FPOGF3
> 
> #1 #2 #3
> View attachment 3612246
> ...


How are those cerebral assassin looking?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> How are those cerebral assassin looking?


Good man pulled two males out rest ladies 1 week into flower this was two days ago


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2016)

jaws gear drop happening soon @ firestax...apparently only 1 strain http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/jaws-gear/product/797-chem-soda-og


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> jaws gear drop happening soon @ firestax...apparently only 1 strain http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/jaws-gear/product/797-chem-soda-og


That banana too


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> jaws gear drop happening soon @ firestax...apparently only 1 strain http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/jaws-gear/product/797-chem-soda-og


10 packs of Banana Kush IBL are dropping too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 1, 2016)

FPOGF3
#1
 
#2 
 
#3 
 
#4 
 
#5


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 13, 2016)

Connoisseur Seed Bank has Chem Soda Cookies $50 a pack plus a 5 pack of Purple Fever OG


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 15, 2016)

Just grabbed me 2 packs of banana pie f2..as if i didnt have enough gear already..need all dat jaws fiyah.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> FPOGF3
> #1
> View attachment 3621103
> #2
> ...


Following these...im waiting mine in the mail, got some of those banana kushes and insane jane crosses


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 16, 2016)

Its a blessing in disguise that my grow room got hit by spidermites, or i would have bought more packs from jaws and archive, good thing that frenchtoast went out fast [email protected] Can Make Sandwiches thanks for updating me with the banana kush drip from jaws thats another 300 @csb


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 1, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Also got a pack of Black cherry cookies, chem soda, got a free purple alice and chemberry...sweet, hope people would start chiming in. I dont know when im poppin mine, shoulda bought 2 packs of each too lol


Hey ,
Where did u get the black Cherry cookies?
Sounds great.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 1, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hey ,
> Where did u get the black Cherry cookies?
> Sounds great.


Connoisseur Seed Bank had a pack a couple of days ago but it sold pretty quickly.
I don't know if he's getting anymore.
https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/
[email protected]


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 1, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Connoisseur Seed Bank had a pack a couple of days ago but it sold pretty quickly.
> I don't know if he's getting anymore.
> https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/
> [email protected]


@gitarre10000 ^^^ what he says. Probably the best place to get jaws. If u drop a good one he might give u some from hes vault. Got some new drops coming soom last rites and pink urkle


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have 5 buckeye purple and 5 double purple doja left. Would love to get a clone of black cherry soda.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 2, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> I have 5 buckeye purple and 5 double purple doja left. Would love to get a clone of black cherry soda.


Jaws let his black cherry soda go..so he wont have newer lines with it. Unless he works his old lines and releases those.

I too would love a cut..thats why i got mutiples of each his black cherry soda offerings.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

Completed little immature but these was testers ! Still dank as Fuck. Next are his janes og f1 chem og f1 
     

Im fucking gone off this hash dawg... Smells like mustard gas....


----------



## ky man (Apr 23, 2016)

that little dog turd looks good to smoke...ky


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> that little dog turd looks good to smoke...ky


Bro im so gone of this hash...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Completed little immature but these was testers ! Still dank as Fuck. Next are his janes og f1 chem og f1
> View attachment 3663909 View attachment 3663910 View attachment 3663912 View attachment 3663913 View attachment 3663914
> 
> Im fucking gone off this hash dawg... Smells like mustard gas.... View attachment 3663915


Cerebral assassin?
Smoke report to follow? I gots a pack aswell..lookin good bro


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Cerebral assassin?
> Smoke report to follow? I gots a pack aswell..lookin good bro


Yes ill post one up here soon


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yes ill post one up here soon


Lemme kno how she yielded aswell.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lemme kno how she yielded aswell.


Smoke is great for me it was more as an active sativa high i want to do stuff when im high on this bud i got a couple different phenos one that taste earthy, and a little harsh like sandle wood haha and another sweet and smooth my nose is bad but more of a mustard gas smell on these plants... Yeild was low cause i had stress with these i didnt write it down sorry..


----------



## 420monster (Apr 24, 2016)

Germinating 5 purple alice and putting the aline apricot and green demon in flower in a week or 2

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2016)

i got a bunch of his gear, the banana og, the chem soda, whirly bird, i don't remember the rest, a lot of his earlier stuff though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3664518 View attachment 3664519 View attachment 3664520 View attachment 3664521


Thats sick as fuck man


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats sick as fuck man


 thanks traxx, gotta love his early packaging, lol..


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks traxx, gotta love his early packaging, lol..


Yea baha i have sime chem berrys too but newer package even tho they freebies i hope there is nice things in these beans


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2016)

Them chem berry's is badass...true to the name.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

Doing some testing soon!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 13, 2016)

The new tamper proof packs are fuckin sleek.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> The new tamper proof packs are fuckin sleek.


Yea im like hella yea!!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 24, 2016)

Jane's OG F1 (Jaws Gear) 
[Insane Jane F1 x Fruity Pebble OG F2]

Dropped 5 Regs


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 6, 2016)

Week 1 from seed! Transplanted this evening


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

Lets get more action going on in here.

Just sexed and transplanted 10 confirmed female Purple Fever OG freebies. more to soon come


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lets get more action going on in here.
> 
> Just sexed and transplanted 10 confirmed female Purple Fever OG freebies. more to soon come


Sweet i have 20 of these waiting to be popped,


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 16, 2016)

Going outdoors.


----------



## artie72 (Jul 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lets get more action going on in here.
> 
> Just sexed and transplanted 10 confirmed female Purple Fever OG freebies. more to soon come


Hey where did everyone go? Got that banana pie and cherry soda cookies running late.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 24, 2016)

artie72 said:


> Hey where did everyone go? Got that banana pie and cherry soda cookies running late.


Same need to post my stuff up!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 24, 2016)

got 5 confirmed ladies of Chem Soda OG out of 12

and one lonely lady Chem Pie OG..only popped the one tho.


----------



## artie72 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sweet, still have 5each not sexed but when your babies smell like preflower, ya know something crazy is going down!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 24, 2016)

Got some Chem soda cookies on the way


----------



## artie72 (Jul 25, 2016)

Also have a couple of the 5k x og for freebies running. Any info on those genetics? Thanks.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2016)

OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH F2

photos taken by jaws  

Edit: Thats all I could find aswell for you. I got afew myself (about 15 seeds).


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2016)

Some more of *OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH * courtesy of Jaws. These are from the F1's


----------



## artie72 (Jul 26, 2016)

Always good to have some idea of what to look for, great looking plants!


----------



## artie72 (Jul 26, 2016)

Two of the 5k


----------



## artie72 (Jul 26, 2016)

Three banana pie


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have 2 packs of his banana kush ibl


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Chem Soda Cookies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Chem Soda Cookies
> View attachment 3745617


I see you 5 cracked and 3 in the pic? im gonna assume the other 2 were no shows once in dirt? The 5 Chem Soda OG ladys I got are loud as fuck. i top..super crop and bondage my ladies to the max all jaws gear like it rough it seems and handle it well so far.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I see you 5 cracked and 3 in the pic? im gonna assume the other 2 were no shows once in dirt? The 5 Chem Soda OG ladys I got are loud as fuck. i top..super crop and bondage my ladies to the max all jaws gear like it rough it seems and handle it well so far.


Yes two didn't make it. I'm going to put the others in the ground in the next day or two.
I still have the rest of the seeds, plus a pack of Blueberry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2
I want to try his Double Basic too.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes two didn't make it. I'm going to put the others in the ground in the next day or two.
> I still have the rest of the seeds, plus a pack of Blueberry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2
> I want to try his Double Basic too.


I had popped 10 of those this yr.. Blueberry Og x TreStardawg F2

Had the stinkiest male so far this yr come from those..but couldnt keep him..all the others gals smell just as dank aswell..


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 24, 2016)

Purple Alice F2!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Down to one Chem Soda Cookie 
Something got one within the first week of being in the ground and I found a male yesterday 
.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 24, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Down to one Chem Soda Cookie
> Something got one within the first week of being in the ground and I found a male yesterdayView attachment 3765097
> .


Nice man!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

Purple Alice F2 these were freebies
   

pheno will be your INSANE BANANA KUSH.

second pheno will be your DOUBLE PURPLE DOJA

-Jaws-
"i personally work with the IBK which is in the first set of pic's above, she does not yield as much as the DPD pheno but i like her structure and bud style much better. i have mixed my keeper to several different males over the last few years and there all pretty decent."


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Frosted Cherry Cookies have landed !!! And he even gave me a pack of some 818 Hash Plant OG
> View attachment 3765695


Whats Frosted Cherry Cookies ? sounds amazing! testers?


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Whats Frosted Cherry Cookies ? sounds amazing! testers?


No fem seeds


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 25, 2016)

Picked up 2x Apricot OG, 2x FPOG IC1, Cherry Pebble OG (yes another pack loll) .Was eyeing Alice Cookies,,couldnt pull the trigger..but i thinks me fucked up on that one.

CSB ftw ... Jaws FTW ..You'l never see jaws limited edition packs going for retarded prices.. fire for days at reasonable prices!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Picked up 2x Apricot OG, 2x FPOG IC1, Cherry Pebble OG (yes another pack loll) .Was eyeing Alice Cookies,,couldnt pull the trigger..but i thinks me fucked up on that one.
> 
> CSB ftw ... Jaws FTW ..You'l never see jaws limited edition packs going for retarded prices.. fire for days at reasonable prices!


Lol i posted in wrong thread!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol i posted in wrong thread!


I figured u did. Looking for the Relentless thread? I did have my eyes on those tho lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I figured u did. Looking for the Relentless thread? I did have my eyes on those tho lol


K posted in right thread haha


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> K posted in right thread haha


_thought it was a new jaws strain ..had my heart racinng_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 26, 2016)

So..the results are in..I went 12/12females from a pack of Black Cherry Dream. 4/4 females on cherry pebble og (popped the entire pack and only had 4 sprout) Super happy with how they sexed.couldnt ask for much better..if only some more of the cherry pebbles came thru ..was looking for atleast one decent male..guess it wont be this round.

everythings starting to take shape..also got 1/2 Purple Alice throwing some purple already!! more info to soon come.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn you better play the powerball man. I hope you find some fire keepers bro..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you better play the powerball man. I hope you find some fire keepers bro..


If i had the luck like I do with sexing plants..life for me would be alot better.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> If i had the luck like I do with sexing plants..life for me would be alot better.


Whatever you're doing keep it up. You're a Casanova with the plants.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 2, 2016)

2 weeks from 12/12 Janes OG F1


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 6, 2016)

Purple Alice looking like they will be early finishers..nice golf ball size nugs frosting nicely and purpling from inside out...

Gotta be honest for freebies the Blueberry OG x Trestardawg & Purple Alice are winners so far in my eyes. really happywith how they performing.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 7, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Purple Alice looking like they will be early finishers..nice golf ball size nugs frosting nicely and purpling from inside out...
> 
> Gotta be honest for freebies the Blueberry OG x Trestardawg & Purple Alice are winners so far in my eyes. really happywith how they performing.


Ill post pics later


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2016)

Jaws drop happened at CSB on IG.

Raspberry Kush BC1
Fruity Pebble OG IC1
Chem Pie OG
Chem Soda Cookies 
Alice OG
Alice Cookies
Janes OG
Apricot OG Fems (limited amount..not being remade)
Green Crack OG
Banana Kush IBL

Go get em while there hot..

I also added a pack of Alice Cookies to my original order lol.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 9, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Jaws drop happened at CSB on IG.
> 
> Raspberry Kush BC1
> Fruity Pebble OG IC1
> ...


CSB?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 9, 2016)

Does anyone know what makes up the purple fever? Seen someone asked him right before Logic's bitch ass booted him from the bay a couple years back, but no answer.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Does anyone know what makes up the purple fever? Seen someone asked him right before Logic's bitch ass booted him from the bay a couple years back, but no answer.


Purple Fever x Fruity Pebble OG. i think.

Connoisseur seedbank (CSBseeds on IG)


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 9, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Purple Fever x Fruity Pebble OG. i think.
> 
> Connoisseur seedbank (CSBseeds on IG)


Thanks! I'm wondering what the purple fever itself is. Looked high and low to no avail. I have a purp Fever OG about 5.5 weeks that's killing it. Just trying to pin down the genetics. It's like OCD for me when I can't find info about a strain.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2016)

I know what you mean about finding out what lineages are aswell.

I was asking Jaws about it before lemme go thru my messages..i got abunch PFOG going aswell..thats why I was trying to find info aswell.

I know for a fact Purple Fever is something that was gifted to him from a friend..inwhich he crossed to his FPOG and created them solely to be given as freebies.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I know what you mean about finding out what lineages are aswell.
> 
> I was asking Jaws about it before lemme go thru my messages..i got abunch PFOG going aswell..thats why I was trying to find info aswell.
> 
> I know for a fact Purple Fever is something that was gifted to him from a friend..inwhich he crossed to his FPOG and created them solely to be given as freebies.


Right on! If you find out let me know. Mine is screaming fruity pebbles smell. Like a pack of fruit stripe gum...yum!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 10, 2016)

For a seedling that was super slow vegger, I didn't have much hope for it. I culled its sister for being to slow for my taste. Figured I'd let this one just chill either way. Now I'm eagerly waiting to smoke her!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 10, 2016)

anyone growing fpog ic i just ordered a pack as well as the Jane OG Insane Jane (Double Purple Dojo x Triple OG kush) x Alien Kush f2) x Fruity Pebbles Og F2 

i put the full name on tht second one for good measure


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 10, 2016)

searching for that cereal pheno...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 11, 2016)

@Trich_holmes Purple Fever is PURPLE BERRY BX x BLACK ROSE

Also the Apricot OG arnt FEM's they are indeed regs (The Alien Apricot mother used was a FEM strain)


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

I have 2 packs of each coming in tomorrow, Green Crack x FPOG and Fruity Pebbles OG IC. Of these two which would you guys veg out for your next run and why?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 2 packs of each coming in tomorrow, Green Crack x FPOG and Fruity Pebbles OG IC. Of these two which would you guys veg out for your next run and why?


FPOG IC1 in search of that cereal pheno. 

but Im sure they both are hidding some flame within.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> FPOG IC1 in search of that cereal pheno.
> 
> but Im sure they both are hidding some flame within.


Thank you, I have seen pics of the cereal pheno and it looks amazing. I wounder how many will need to be run to find something close to it.

Also dose it take cold during the flowering cycle to bring out the unique coloration of the cereal pheno?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @Trich_holmes Purple Fever is PURPLE BERRY BX x BLACK ROSE
> 
> Also the Apricot OG arnt FEM's they are indeed regs (The Alien Apricot mother used was a FEM strain)


CV's purple berry looks fantastic!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you, I have seen pics of the cereal pheno and it looks amazing. I wounder how many will need to be run to find something close to it.
> 
> Also dose it take cold during the flowering cycle to bring out the unique coloration of the cereal pheno?


Hopefully since it's a IC or IX incross that he was able to make her show up frequently using a f2 male. I see this is used more often when a amazing pheno is found in a regular f1 cross


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 2 packs of each coming in tomorrow, Green Crack x FPOG and Fruity Pebbles OG IC. Of these two which would you guys veg out for your next run and why?


i was eyeballing that green crack x fpog! sounds so amazing


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 12, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> i was eyeballing that green crack x fpog! sounds so amazing


Sounds like an extremely fruity cross!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 12, 2016)

heres some pics of the insane jane og. this plant was grown by skunky.1 in roots organic soil with some topdressing for flower under 600hps and yeild was a qp each.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

I just received my order from CSB today and I'm very happy with the service they provide.

https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I just received my order from CSB today and I'm very happy with the service they provide.
> View attachment 3779452
> https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


That shirt is killer! Is the other thing a hat? Can't make out the borders with that blackness..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 13, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> That shirt is killer! Is the other thing a hat? Can't make out the borders with that blackness..


Yes its a hat


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I just received my order from CSB today and I'm very happy with the service they provide.
> View attachment 3779452
> https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


What did ya score as freebies? and what packs did you get? Ya CSB is top notch..send cash he sends what you want and best part is he wil hold things for you aslong as your 100% about sending cash and doin so promptly. I always send him my tracking # for my cash and Ive never had something go 'out of stock' 'or pick an alternative' like SVOC does or so I hear


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What did ya score as freebies? and what packs did you get? Ya CSB is top notch..send cash he sends what you want and best part is he wil hold things for you aslong as your 100% about sending cash and doin so promptly. I always send him my tracking # for my cash and Ive never had something go 'out of stock' 'or pick an alternative' like SVOC does or so I hear


Yeah CSB hooked me up with freebies. 2) 5 packs of OG5K x Alien Kush f2, 1) 5 pack of FPOG f2 x FPOG f2, 1) 5 pack of 79 Xmas bud ibl x 79 Xmas bud ibl...


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Yeah CSB hooked me up with freebies. 2) 5 packs of OG5K x Alien Kush f2, 1) 5 pack of FPOG f2 x FPOG f2, 1) 5 pack of 79 Xmas bud ibl x 79 Xmas bud ibl...


I'm interested in seeing how those fpog f3s will turn out. Nice grab. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 19, 2016)

All 7 of the Jaws Green Crack x FPOG have there heads above the coco core in solo cups. I will update here with pics when there is something worth seeing...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 23, 2016)

Jaws Gear Chem Soda Cookies


----------



## WindShear (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm about to grab some of the FPOG IC1 and the Chem Pie OG. Can anyone venture how the FPOG F3 freebie will differ from the IC1? Will the F3 demonstrate greater variation than the back cross?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 29, 2016)

WindShear said:


> I'm about to grab some of the FPOG IC1 and the Chem Pie OG. Can anyone venture how the FPOG F3 freebie will differ from the IC1? Will the F3 demonstrate greater variation than the back cross?


Yes. IX is a back cross that's then had its progeny crossed. More variant in the F3


----------



## greencropper (Sep 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Jaws Gear Chem Soda Cookies
> View attachment 3788142


got a pack of these idling, is this a minimal brancher with a main foxtail type plant? do you have others with different characteristics?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> got a pack of these idling, is this a minimal brancher with a main foxtail type plant? do you have others with different characteristics?


This is my only one and it wasn't topped.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 30, 2016)

I have to say that the 7 Green Crack x FPOG that I popped are almost identical, all same hight and leaf shape with only very small variations. I'm very impressed so far...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 30, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have to say that the 7 Green Crack x FPOG that I popped are almost identical, all same hight and leaf shape with only very small variations. I'm very impressed so far...


Most of my strains didnt show alot of variation either. out of my 12 Black Cherry Dream's gals they all looked very similar in structure and once flowering stacked similarly..and most of the smells were pretty identical.

Been away on vacation for aminute. Just got back to my parcel from CSB.

new additions to my vault.


freebies:


newnew getting the drop..

Miss wicked is a cookie dom pheno of cookie cargo (trainwreck x gsc)


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 1, 2016)

I had to scrap some plants due to some personal issues


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I had to scrap some plants due to some personal issues


I hate when that happens, big time.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I hate when that happens, big time.


Had cops almost at my house and some stupid hit went down so i laid low


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Had cops almost at my house and some stupid hit went down so i laid low


gotta do what you gotta do. safety first.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 2, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> gotta do what you gotta do. safety first.


Down to flowering olants and 1 veg plant


----------



## greencropper (Oct 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Had cops almost at my house and some stupid hit went down so i laid low


hope its a flyby and they miss you bro!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, I just did some LST with the 7 Jaws Green Crack x FPOG and my figures reek of mango, pineapple, lime/lemon, peach goodness with an oily skunky underline. This is from bending the stems of young plants with only 5 nodes. It's a uniform scent among all the plants along with very uniform growth...


----------



## greencropper (Oct 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> View attachment 3795502 Wow, I just did some LST with the 7 Jaws Green Crack x FPOG and my figures reek of mango, pineapple, lime/lemon, peach goodness with an oily skunky underline. This is from bending the stems of young plants with only 5 nodes. It's a uniform scent among all the plants along with very uniform growth...


you know you got something when they stink up the place from that age!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 10, 2016)

Seven days later, GC x FPOG...  FIMed these to bush them out and I'll clone the females.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chem Soda Cookies


----------



## greencropper (Oct 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Chem Soda Cookies
> View attachment 3805885


looks great man? how long till finish do you think? what sorta terps are coming thru on her? im gonna outcross mine when i plant them in 2mths


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

Janes OG F1 so fucking loud ! Louder then the forum cooks


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 19, 2016)

Taken with my shitty phone.. Purple Alice done outdoors.


duno why its so fkin blurry


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 19, 2016)

Thats some good looking outdoor herb!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 19, 2016)

and then heres an even more blurry pic of Purple Fever Og...you get the point. Being freebies Im more then happy with the results.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 19, 2016)

my 3 chem soda og , all 12 black cherry dream and my lonely 4 cherry pebble og were stolen so I wish i could have posted some pics of those but it is what it is.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 19, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> my 3 chem soda og , all 12 black cherry dream and my lonely 4 cherry pebble og were stolen so I wish i could have posted some pics of those but it is what it is.


Outside?


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 19, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> my 3 chem soda og , all 12 black cherry dream and my lonely 4 cherry pebble og were stolen so I wish i could have posted some pics of those but it is what it is.


Stolen...? Fucking bastardsI'm with you bro


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Outside?


Yea outside bro.

I should mention these ladies suffered 3 weeks if not longer without any care..i thought they were done for..

All things considering...Im happy with the outcome.


Traxx187 said:


> Janes OG F1 so fucking loud ! Louder then the forum cooks
> View attachment 3806818 View attachment 3806819


How did I miss this post bro..looking fantastic!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 19, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Chem Soda Cookies
> View attachment 3805885


Whats the smell like on her bro? also looking great..my chem soda og's were the stinkiest I had .


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow nice porn going on in here you guys, the Newbie section calmed down so I thought I would visit, I got to branch out more theres is a ton of new stuff all over sweet, this is cool.
Moondance


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 20, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Whats the smell like on her bro? also looking great..my chem soda og's were the stinkiest I had .


I'm not good with smells but it seems kind of mild.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 21, 2016)

Jaws mentioned to me that i should show a pic of the Jaws gear i got so here they are 

the pile



freebies i have left. *edit theres about 20 OGK 5k x Alien Kush & 15 Yabba Dabba's & 25 Fpog f3s


then more piles



and more

 

triples & doubles tell you i had some favorites & potential pheno hunts will ensue when the time comes.. and few pks didnt make the pics because they were doubles or triples.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Jaws mentioned to me that i should show a pic of the Jaws gear i got so here they are
> 
> the pile
> 
> ...


Lol are you selling these 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol are you selling these
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


noooo..sorry for the blue balls guys


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> noooo..sorry for the blue balls guys


I'm looking for a lack of the Alice Og, purple Alice and fpog but can't find the first two I'm stuck anywhere and won't buy the third without asst least the Alice 

That's a great stash I don't know how long it's take me to run all that. 
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Oct 21, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Jaws mentioned to me that i should show a pic of the Jaws gear i got so here they are
> 
> the pile
> 
> ...


blue balls alright lol...where you score them from bro?


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 21, 2016)

I would like to try some of Jaws Genetics but don't know what to get. His chem soda cookies sound awesome.
Any opinions on whats his most potent strain.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm looking for a lack of the Alice Og, purple Alice and fpog but can't find the first two I'm stuck anywhere and won't buy the third without asst least the Alice
> 
> That's a great stash I don't know how long it's take me to run all that.
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Im not sure I understand you bro?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> blue balls alright lol...where you score them from bro?


mostly CSB

some were requested by me and luckily in some cases scored a pack  Thanks jaws


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Im not sure I understand you bro?


Lol autocorrect. I've been looking for jaws Alice Og for a bit but it's never in stock haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol autocorrect. I've been looking for jaws Alice Og for a bit but it's never in stock haha.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Have you tried to email Diggity Dank for current list of Sharks and Dankonomics available strains? 
[email protected]
Here's a copy of the email I received from him about a month ago.
Here you go... 

Dankonomics Banana Kush crosses are priced at $100.00 ea plus $6.00 shipping listed underneath

Grape God x Banana Kush

Green Crack x Banana Kush

Stardawg #3 x Banana Kush 

Ghost Og x Banana Kush

Unknown Gorilla Glue x Banana Kush 

Fruity Pebbles OG #3 (from FPOG IX1 out of 50 seeds) x Banana Kush

Psychosis x Banana Kush 

White x Banana Kush

Ultimate Banana Kush 

Thank you for your inquiry as it is greatly appreciated. Please let me know if you would like to order any inventory as I will put it aside for you when you have sent the payment in. We are pretty busy here and I want to personally make sure everyone gets what they would like... If you would like to make a purchase on any stock underneath our mailing address is:

CSB

335 East Linton Blvd. 

Ste. 2235

Delray Beach, Fl 

33483

You can just let me know what you want and that you shipped out payment with tracking . I will make sure to put them aside for you.... For now we are accepting Bitcoins via Coinbase, Cash and blank USPS money orders. We ship out the next day the payment arrives with tracking.... The stock is listed underneath, all listed in US Dollars and thanks again for your inquiry..... All Orders out of the USA are $15.00 shipping total

Dankonomics Genetics using his Stardawg #2 Male ( Super Chemmy, Garlicy and lemonny fuel, high yeilding pheno). $60.00 each reg 10 pack...

Fruity Pebbles OG#3 X Stardawg #2 

Banana Kush #2 x Stardawg #2, 

WIFI 507 x Stardawg #2

Grape God x Stardawg #2

Psychosis x Stardawg #2 

Alien Kush F4 x Stardawg #2,



We have Dankonomics Genetics Godfather Collection Stardawg #9 which is Amnesia dawg leaning that will adds loads of Chemmy funk and a lot of yield FOr $60.00 each pack:. 



Ghost OG x Stardawg #9

Blue Dream X Stardawg #9 

JAWS GEAR IN STOCK: $70.00 per pack except Chem soda cookies 

For every pack of FPOG IC sold for $70.00 you can purchase a Jaws pack of Alice’s OG or Jane’s OG only for an extra $35.00


Fruity Pebbles OG IC FPOG ( Cereal line) x Fpog F2

Alice og (Purple Alice x FPOG F2)

Jane OG Insane Jane (Double Purple Dojo x Triple OG kush) x Alien Kush f2) x Fruity Pebbles Og F2

apricot og---Alien Apricot x Fruity Pebbles OG f2 reversed fem pack

Green Pebbles OG Green Crack x Fpog f2

Raspberry kush bci---raspberry kush X Raspberry Cookie

cherry pebble og---black cherry soda x Fruity Pebbles Og f2

Alice's cookie---alice og (Purple Alice x FPOG f2) x Orange Cookies

Chem pie og---chem soda og (Chemsoda x FPog f2) x banana pie

Banana Kush ibl ---"banana kush repeated out my ass!!! F11."

Jaws’s Special chem soda cookies---chem soda * girl scout cookies bc1/f2 for $50.00 ea pack

We have Jaws's T-shirts pictured on our instagram page in Men's sizes Large, XLarge, XXLarge. They are $20.00 shipped with in the USA and if you are purchasing a Jaws seed pack they are $15.00 shipped within the USA. You still need to buy 2 seed packs to get free shipping on the seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you tried to email Diggity Dank for current list of Sharks and Dankonomics available strains?
> [email protected]
> Here's a copy of the email I received from him about a month ago.
> Here you go...
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you tried to email Diggity Dank for current list of Sharks and Dankonomics available strains?
> [email protected]
> Here's a copy of the email I received from him about a month ago.
> Here you go...
> ...


Ya CSB is a solid dude. For the price I would grab a pack of chem soda cookies,, cant go wrong with tthat...and out of the others if I had to choose I would do Apricot OG. & Cherry Pebble OG. I also hear Jaws is doin a REG Apricot OG line next (the last ones were fems) Im def excited for those


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

Another pheno of Purple Alice i kinda forgot about..much lower yielder..however it was grown in a dif spot. This is a top of a lower branch.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 22, 2016)

Just ordered a couple packs of Jaw's Chem Pie Og from CSB... After reading what was in its genetcs I couldn't pass it up...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just ordered a couple packs of Jaw's Chem Pie Og from CSB... After reading what was in its genetcs I couldn't pass it up...
> View attachment 3811746


Ya hellyeahcanada did a bang up job on her. Heres another pic of her on his first run!

frosty looking purple gal. youl enjoy em bro.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Will be posting a pic later of my lonely but stunning Chem Pie OG..and afew of Black Cherry Dream & Chem Soda OG


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

and to clearify the apricot ogs are *regulars* not fems. I cant edit my post anymore.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> and to clearify the apricot ogs are *regulars* not fems. I cant edit my post anymore.


I hate it when that happens... Lol

Can't wait to see your Chem Pie Og, any tips or clues to her would be much appreciated...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Chem Pie OG done outdoors


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Black Cherry Dream done outdoors

one of the purple phenos
 

 
Green pheno:


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Chem Soda OG

 

 

Green pheno:


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

heres a beautiful shot of Banana IBL i found. credit to Dmmgx2 Done inside

This just moved one of my packs of Banana IBL to the front of the next to be popped pile!!


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 25, 2016)

@PerroVerde - how are those green pebbles you have coming along?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2016)

Janes og f1 Sorry for the crappy pics she had ups and downs but shes making it lol shes loud as fuck!!! Louder then cookies... idk what week lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 25, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> @PerroVerde - how are those green pebbles you have coming along?


I have on confirmed female and I believe 3 others I'm waiting on to show sex. One plant is so centrical and sturdy I hate to look at it cause I don't want it to be a boy. I still have them in coco solo cups but the seem happy and getting all the need. I'll post up some more pics soon...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2016)

Did you mean Green Crack OG? 
@hayrolld


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Did you mean Green Crack OG?
> @hayrolld


The Jaws cross green crack X fpog was listed as green pebbles og where I bought it. Is it different somewhere else? No breedbay for me to check with Jaws gear.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> The Jaws cross green crack X fpog was listed as green pebbles og where I bought it. Is it different somewhere else? No breedbay for me to check with Jaws gear.


They are infact *Green Crack OG ( *_green crack x fpog* )*_

must have been a typo. Jaws was the person who brought the whole name mixup to my attention..i didnt even notice.

if anyone ever needs info or pics or lineage on anything feel free to ask and I will try and get any info I can from Jaws to you asap.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> They are infact *Green Crack OG ( *_green crack x fpog* )*_
> 
> must have been a typo. Jaws was the person who brought the whole name mixup to my attention..i didnt even notice.
> 
> if anyone ever needs info or pics or lineage on anything feel free to ask and I will try and get any info I can from Jaws to you asap.


Awesome, thanks for the offer and letting me know about the name. Do you have any pics of Alice OG X Orange Cookies? The cross sounded too good to pass up so I grabbed those too


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

Here are the three Green Crack Og I have left, Green Crack x FPOG. I have culled four males out of the seven started and have one confirmed female and still waiting on two. I wait for plants to have alternating nodes on branches and show sex to ensure maturity before I clone and flower them out to pick a winner...  The first pick is the confirmed female.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 26, 2016)

*Green Crack OG*

grown by Jaws

** **

39 days in.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 26, 2016)

*Alice Cookies

 *


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here are the three Green Crack Og I have left, Green Crack x FPOG. I have culled four males out of the seven started and have one confirmed female and still waiting on two. I wait for plants to have alternating nodes on branches and show sex to ensure maturity before I clone and flower them out to pick a winner...  The first pick is the confirmed female.
> View attachment 3814626
> View attachment 3814630
> View attachment 3814635


How long you had them in that solo!


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 26, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Alice Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3814839 *


Thanks - it is always nice to have an idea of growth structure before I start a new strain. Do you have an IG feed, or can you throw some pics up here occasionally as you remember? Everybody loves seeing the new fire


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 26, 2016)

more recent shots of *Green Crack OG

 
 
 *


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> How long you had them in that solo!


Like 4.5 to 5 weeks. Just waiting to clone them for the next flower run. Space is at a minimum for the moment...


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Like 4.5 to 5 weeks. Just waiting to clone them for the next flower run. Space is at a minimum for the moment...


I feel it man!


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Scored myself 2 packs of Banana Kush IBL from GLG.

Woot! Plus some great freebies of course. I am payed and waiting as I am out of town for a week. Ill post when I get back home and they arrive.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> more recent shots of *Green Crack OG
> 
> View attachment 3814871
> View attachment 3814872
> View attachment 3814873 *


Nice bro!!


----------



## jucee (Nov 4, 2016)

what is hill's men?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just pulled my janes og f1 in jars doing its thing lol... gotta post pictures soon of dry nugs i gotta say i tried sample... nice and strong warm high


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

jucee said:


> what is hill's men?


  

Hills Men f1

more info to come. I do know some Hills Men f1 were hit with fpog f1 cerial fem pollen tho

Edit: Jaw's info on Hills Men ,:
got the hills man as a skunk?? bag seed, i grew some out got two pheno a sat and an indy i pitched the SAT because i'm more of a indica grower. while growing them out realized there was NO skunk in either of the pheno i had so i DROPPED the SKUNK tag and gave them the name of HILL'S MEN..i did no actual work with her {indica} how ever there was a HILL'S MEN plant hit with some fpog f1 cereal fem pollen so there are those fem seeds in house


----------



## greencropper (Nov 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here are the three Green Crack Og I have left, Green Crack x FPOG. I have culled four males out of the seven started and have one confirmed female and still waiting on two. I wait for plants to have alternating nodes on branches and show sex to ensure maturity before I clone and flower them out to pick a winner...  The first pick is the confirmed female.
> View attachment 3814626
> View attachment 3814630
> View attachment 3814635


awesome how big plants can get in those solo's lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome how big plants can get in those solo's lol


I have three females of the seven Green Crack Og I popped the are living large and still happy in those solo cups. They were FIMed and all have four nice fat tops for cloning. I'm waiting on one more Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15 to show sex and they will all be cloned a then flowered...


----------



## greencropper (Nov 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have three females of the seven Green Crack Og I popped the are living large and still happy in those solo cups. They were FIMed and all have four nice fat tops for cloning. I'm waiting on one more Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15 to show sex and they will all be cloned a then flowered...
> View attachment 3823938


is that pure coco in those cups? they are all looking healthy as bro, nice


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is that pure coco in those cups? they are all looking healthy as bro, nice


Yeah that is pure coco in that cup, some have growstones aeration mixed in as well. I water with the nutrient solution almost like a flush then drain the tray water. Once the over flow is drained I put 5 to 6 of them in a new tray under the t5's and add nutrient solution to the tray approximately 3/8th of an inch at a ph around 5.5-5.6 more water if they need it. probably not the best method of cultivation but it works in a pinch when you have more plants then space...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have three females of the seven Green Crack Og I popped the are living large and still happy in those solo cups. They were FIMed and all have four nice fat tops for cloning. I'm waiting on one more Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15 to show sex and they will all be cloned a then flowered...
> View attachment 3823938


Lookin great bro! cant wait to seee those ladies shine


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

Chem soda cookies






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chem soda cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to have you on the Jaws train and cant wait to see future updates as those develop


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

6/6 chem soda cookies are girls. Lol might run out of space.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 17, 2016)

All girls is a plus! Nice.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 18, 2016)

Great thread.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 18, 2016)

Janes og f1


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 18, 2016)

Have you guys seen the glg promo going on with jaws right now?!! By two packs and you end up with 56 beans in total. 2.60 a bean!!! Its too good to pass up. Thats why i didnt say anything until i ordered  just incase the freebies i want run out


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2016)

So at least two of my chem soda cookies girls either have the weirdest early flowering structure or they're starting to herm out worse than I've ever seen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 23, 2016)

One of the three Jaw's Green Crack Og cultivars throwing out some serious roots in the diy bubble cloner at 12 days...


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So at least two of my chem soda cookies girls either have the weirdest early flowering structure or they're starting to herm out worse than I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Weirdest flowering structure ever snags my curiosity - pics? 

I have the Alice og X orange cookies, can anyone give me an idea of growth structure on those?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 26, 2016)

great to see csbseeds(who stock jaws) on IG putting good business sense before greed with $15 postage to australia, hope other vendors take note


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone have these ??? Been holding onto these for a while !!! Fire incoming !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So at least two of my chem soda cookies girls either have the weirdest early flowering structure or they're starting to herm out worse than I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


pics? info? further updates.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So at least two of my chem soda cookies girls either have the weirdest early flowering structure or they're starting to herm out worse than I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Whats the verdict? Herm or just girls gone wild?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Whats the verdict? Herm or just girls gone wild?


Really weird flowering structure lol. Will get some pics up in a bit. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Whats the verdict? Herm or just girls gone wild?





We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> pics? info? further updates.

























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That doesnt look that strange. Really good, and really aggressive, like theyre going to be those wrap around totally connected colas. Cant wait for updates on this plant.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> That doesnt look that strange. Really good, and really aggressive, like theyre going to be those wrap around totally connected colas. Cant wait for updates on this plant.


Not anymore haha, just when they first started flower the new leaves were growing in tiny and closely wrapped in the pistils so it sort of looked like balls were forming. Totally corrected at this point they all look great. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not anymore haha, just when they first started flower the new leaves were growing in tiny and closely wrapped in the pistils so it sort of looked like balls were forming. Totally corrected at this point they all look great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How many jaws strains are you running right now?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> How many jaws strains are you running right now?


Just the one right now. Still looking to grab a pack of Alice Og but haven't found it anywhere that takes cc. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just the one right now. Still looking to grab a pack of Alice Og but haven't found it anywhere that takes cc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Its so hard to find any pics on his new gear. I grabbed a bunch but dont have a clue how most of its going to turn out.  have you seen any pics of the purple fever yet?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Its so hard to find any pics on his new gear. I grabbed a bunch but dont have a clue how most of its going to turn out. [emoji38] have you seen any pics of the purple fever yet?


I saw one or two on ig. I'll see if I can find them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I saw one or two on ig. I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ive been looking on IG too but cant find much unfortunately.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 16, 2016)

Chem Soda OG done outdoors


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 16, 2016)

Purple Fever OG done outside..sorry for shit pic


i found afew mutants i ran about 12 and of them one was mutant,,culled the rest of the mutants because they wernt keeping up.. The mutant was a bitch to trim 

Of the freebies of jaws I ran this year purple alice & blueberry og x tre stardawg were my favorites.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 16, 2016)

Black Cherry Dream done outdoors


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 16, 2016)

I transplanted 6 Jaws Green Crack Og clones last nigh 3 different cultivars to be flowered out as soon as I see some new growth and that they have taken to the coco up potting... 

P.S. will be back with pics soon...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 20, 2016)

Here are the clones of the 3 Jaws Green Crack Og females Im flowering out starting last night...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

Jaw's Green Crack Og week two of flower...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Chem soda cookies














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 5, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Chem soda cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat yo lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

MOAR


















































Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 7, 2017)

Been having computer issues lately. il get some pics up of jezebel og later
looking good guys.

whats the nose @kmog33 on the csc?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 7, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Been having computer issues lately. il get some pics up of jezebel og later
> looking good guys.
> 
> whats the nose @kmog33 on the csc?


Really odd. Like liquorice and feet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2017)

Banana Cookies v2 testers looking like some fire. grown by hellyeahcanada


----------



## greencropper (Jan 8, 2017)

im wondering if these chem pie f1 offered by gloseedbank are the same as the chem pie og offered by csbseeds?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2017)

email greenline ask what lineage is on the pack..im pretty sure he was restocked unless these were all kept aside by glo..he didnt have raspberry kush crosses before. im gonna assume they are all in jaws new black mylar foil packaging.

my pack says Chem Pie F1 (chem soda f1 x banana pie f1) however i think i too have been calling my only chem pie plant chem pie og, even the jar with the buds are written as such lol. maybe i labeled it incorrect in my head & here all this time.. i did have chem soda og going at the same time tho maybe i just slapped OG on the end of chem pie .


----------



## greencropper (Jan 8, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> email greenline ask what lineage is on the pack..im pretty sure he was restocked unless these were all kept aside by glo..he didnt have raspberry kush crosses before. im gonna assume they are all in jaws new black mylar foil packaging.
> 
> my pack says Chem Pie F1 (chem soda f1 x banana pie f1) however i think i too have been calling my only chem pie plant chem pie og, even the jar with the buds are written as such lol. maybe i labeled it incorrect in my head & here all this time.. i did have chem soda og going at the same time tho.


hmmm good idea, im gagging to get the chem pie og, just wasnt sure if the chem pie f1 were a different animal?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hmmm good idea, im gagging to get the chem pie og, just wasnt sure if the chem pie f1 were a different animal?


Im pretty sure I had it wrong bro. Im unsure if theres a Chem Pie OG now lol..i will check to verify..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2017)

Thought id add while im here out of everything i had the pleasure of running this year outside so far chem soda og are by far the most potent flowers i had. (after taste testing all but one strain)

green and purple pheno were both nice...however my green pheno jar is basically empty so i guess thats the one i favored most  the smell & taste of the green pheno is very different from the purple..both very enjoyable in there own ways.

green pheno incase i never posted a pic


a cured close up no filter just good old sunshine shot of a nug


same pic i posted on a previous page but whatver for a better review purpose il add it again



Purple pheno



cured


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 8, 2017)

that said never got a chance to sample my cherry pebble og (black cherry soda x fpog)..those were taken..every last bud.

would have been nice to get a comparison. 

the quest continues


----------



## greencropper (Jan 8, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thought id add while im here out of everything i had the pleasure of running this year outside so far chem soda og are by far the most potent flowers i had this year (after taste testing all but one strain)
> 
> green and purple pheno were both nice...however my green pheno jar is basically empty so i guess thats the one i favored most  the smell & taste of the green pheno is very different from the purple..both very enjoyable in there own ways.
> 
> ...


great job there brother, looks like real fire!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 8, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Im pretty sure I had it wrong bro. I dont think theres a Chem Pie OG..i will check to verify..Im pretty sure your safe.


I have two packs of Chem Pie Og that I got from CSB...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I have two packs of Chem Pie Og that I got from CSB...
> View attachment 3871609


 

I know jaws keeps detailed records so il find out for us lol. But I know there is a difference between jaws chem soda and chem soda og. That is from hellyeahcanadas testers


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

I saw the cross and thought to myself that there could be something very interesting in a pack of those. I liked the pic of the pink bud too but in this game my hopes and dreams don't rely on a seed venders pic.  @We Can Make Sandwiches , I really like the work with these girls you have put in outdoors and appreciate your documentation...


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 9, 2017)

Does jaws have IG? Handle?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I saw the cross and thought to myself that there could be something very interesting in a pack of those. I liked the pic of the pink bud too but in this game my hopes and dreams don't rely on a seed venders pic.  @We Can Make Sandwiches , I really like the work with these girls you have put in outdoors and appreciate your documentation...


Thx bro..all credit really goes to jaws for making the strains, he's is so underrated (this board should be on fire daily and it _really _isnt so i appreciate you & @kmog33 input & pics aswell) he's a one man show and cant be on every social media & forum answering everyones questions and i have no problem helping out freely on my own behalf. especially after running a whole crop of jaws outside this year & finding many winners has me excited to crack open some of these other gems i have stashed away  (as i said quest continues) ++getting my first 100% females from any reg pack (12/12 females from black cherry dream) theres something special in these beans 
..i found a list one day afew years back of all the strains he has made and instantly was drawn to atleast more then half and deep down wanted a pack of each  he has so much fire and is very knowledgeable on all strains and crosses that issues like this chem pie f1 or chem pie og f1 will be resolved thats for sure..maybe its my error & mislabeling or a misprint on the labeling to glo's stock. 

i was definitely alittle faded last night i will edit my post after seeing hellyeahcanadas tester pack i think its quite possible its 2 different strains altogether I asked Jaws just waiting on a response . We will know soon enough 

And also glad you joined the jaws party @PerroVerde , you will make them girls shine bro..you do a top job on your girls from what ive seen!. cant wait see see those gcog after afew more weeks. 

also cant wait to see csc @ the finish line @kmog33


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 9, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Does jaws have IG? Handle?


no Jaws doesnt have IG. i have no idea who jawsgear is on IG


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thx bro..all credit really goes to jaws for making the strains, he's is so underrated (this board should be on fire daily and it _really _isnt so i appreciate you & @kmog33 input & pics aswell) he's a one man show and cant be on every social media & forum answering everyones questions and i have no problem helping out freely on my own behalf. especially after running a whole crop of jaws outside this year & finding many winners has me excited to crack open some of these other gems i have stashed away  (as i said quest continues) ++getting my first 100% females from any reg pack (12/12 females from black cherry dream) theres something special in these beans
> ..i found a list one day afew years back of all the strains he has made and instantly was drawn to atleast more then half and deep down wanted a pack of each  he has so much fire and is very knowledgeable on all strains and crosses that issues like this chem pie f1 or chem pie og f1 will be resolved thats for sure..maybe its my error & mislabeling or a misprint on the labeling to glo's stock.
> 
> i was definitely alittle faded last night i will edit my post after seeing hellyeahcanadas tester pack i think its quite possible its 2 different strains altogether I asked Jaws just waiting on a response . We will know soon enough
> ...


I started picking up Jaw's Gear after reading all 460 some pages of his closed thread at the farm. I'm not a fan of that board because their bottom line gets in the way of the information, it's sad.

The GCOG is blowing up. My pick from the start is overgrowing my garden and has been super cropped a bit to slow her down near the end of the stretch. I'll have pics of her up tonight... 

Her stem rub is sour milk with fresh cut tropical fruit, maybe even a little cereal in there...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I started picking up Jaw's Gear after reading all 460 some pages of his closed thread at the farm. I'm not a fan of that board because their bottom line gets in the way of the information, it's sad.
> 
> The GCOG is blowing up. My pick from the start is overgrowing my garden and has been super cropped a bit to slow her down near the end of the stretch. I'll have pics of her up tonight...
> 
> Her stem rub is sour milk with fresh cut tropical fruit, maybe even a little cereal in there...


sounds yummy bro! cant wait to see em! and ya i stay away from the farm forever..gotta get this thread to 460 pages!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 9, 2017)

to clear up the confusion heres the reply from jaws.

*CHEM PIE F1===CHEM SODA F1 CUT * BANANA PIE F1 

CHEM PIE OG F1===CHEM SODA OG #2 * BANANA PIE F1


CHEM SODA F1 ORIGINAL===BLACK CHERRY SODA * CHEM D BC3


greenline just got the CHEM PIE F1.*

so greenline did just get all those jaws stock recently so i wouldnt hesitate on ordering any of the new offerings. I will post a pic of some dried and cured nugs of *Chem Pie F1 *later so people can see what my single pheno from a single bean turned out like  Guess i mixed em up in the beginning and legitimately thought i had *Chem Pie OG.*  

So @PerroVerde guess those packs you got are infact *Chem Pie F1 *..


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

GCOG at 21 days of flower...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Chem Pie* F1





edit: looks like nature jizzed on one leaf on the plant shot.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Black Cherry Dream*, green pheno


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Black Cherry Dream*, purple pheno





EXTREME CLOSE UP (is that from waynes world?) and a shitty close up at that w/ flash srry guys 

anyways


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

almost forgot my gal *Purple Alice*


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

heres afew from Jaws

*Chem Soda *

 

*Chem Soda OG*


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

more *Chem Soda OG *pics from Jaws


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn fellas, these pics look amazing. I just ordered some Fruity Pebble OG IC 1. Should be here tomorrow. Getting a free pack of Purple Fever OG F1 (Purple Fever (purple Pheno) x Fruity Pebble OG F2). Any tips or recommendations for the FPOG? Those will be the first beans I run from Jaws. Plan on starting them under LED and moving to HPS tent for flower. I'm very excited about running some Jaws Gear, I have seen such great reviews and it looks like there are some real gems to be had.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

Was sending Jaws some tester shots I received from _hellyeahcanada_ on IG today. He's testing *Banana Cookies *(Banana Kush IBL x Orange Cookies) and they look super fucking tasty..and the descriptions sounds absolutely delicious!! He's doing a bang up job on testing for Jaws..i def suggest go checking his feed if you aren't already! He gave me permission to upload some for everyone else's viewing pleasure..

*Banana Cookies V2 #1*
_mild orange candy smelll with some sweet funk!_

__

*Banana Cookies V2 #2*
_more of a sweet chem smell
_

*Banana Cookies V2 #3*
_banana candies all the way
 

edit more to come please allow me to post em all_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Banana Cookies V2 #5*
_sweet rotten fruit 
_

*Banana Cookies V2 #6*
_strong sweet orange candy smell
_

*Banana Cookies V2 #7*
_funky sweet candy smell_


_continued.._


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Banana Cookies V2 #8*
_funky orange peel smell
_

*Banana Cookies V2 #11*
same candy smell


ill take 3 packs


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 11, 2017)

*Fruity Pebble Cookie* courtesy of Jaws

 

*Green Crack OG *pic also from Jaws


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Was sending Jaws some tester shots I received from _hellyeahcanada_ on IG today. He's testing *Banana Cookies *(Banana Kush IBL x Orange Cookies) and they look super fucking tasty..and the descriptions sounds absolutely delicious!! He's doing a bang up job on testing for Jaws..i def suggest go checking his feed if you aren't already! He gave me permission to upload some for everyone else's viewing pleasure..
> 
> *Banana Cookies V1 #1*
> _mild orange candy smelll with some sweet funk!_
> ...


You know a release date on his new stuff?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting up those pics @We Can Make Sandwiches ...


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Was sending Jaws some tester shots I received from _hellyeahcanada_ on IG today. He's testing *Banana Cookies *(Banana Kush IBL x Orange Cookies) and they look super fucking tasty..and the descriptions sounds absolutely delicious!! He's doing a bang up job on testing for Jaws..i def suggest go checking his feed if you aren't already! He gave me permission to upload some for everyone else's viewing pleasure..
> 
> *Banana Cookies V1 #1*
> _mild orange candy smelll with some sweet funk!_
> ...


Yeah he is one hell of a grower. Really nice pics. I hope my FPOG looks like his.


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 11, 2017)

Chem pie og


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 12, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> View attachment 3874270Chem pie og


Shes a frosty one! nice bro


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 12, 2017)

Got my gear, now I just need to find some space in one of my tents so I can veg these. I'm stoked. I'm in the process of making a little bubble cloner so if I find a good one I'll pack a tent full


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Got my gear, now I just need to find some space in one of my tents so I can veg these. I'm stoked. I'm in the process of making a little bubble cloner so if I find a good one I'll pack a tent full View attachment 3874583


Nice grad! Where did you pick yours up at? For Jaw's gear I have always gone through connoisseur seed bank or CSB off of ig...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> View attachment 3874270Chem pie og


What's the nose on her? Beautiful work bro!


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 12, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Nice grad! Where did you pick yours up at? For Jaw's gear I have always gone through connoisseur seed bank or CSB off of ig...


I picked them up at Great Lakes Genetics. They hooked me up with some Bad Dawg Star Fighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf. I have always had good luck with Great Lakes and the free Bad Dawg gear


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> I picked them up at Great Lakes Genetics. They hooked me up with some Bad Dawg Star Fighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf. I have always had good luck with Great Lakes and the free Bad Dawg gear


I love GLG, DBJ has always bone me right. I forgot they have Jaw's Gear now...


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 12, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I love GLG, DBJ has always bone me right. I forgot they have Jaw's Gear now...


Yeah DBJ is a good dude, and I really like the fact that I don't have to worry about getting my beans snagged by customs.


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 12, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> What's the nose on her? Beautiful work bro!


She's strait banana bread to me and Thks for the love man


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Got my gear, now I just need to find some space in one of my tents so I can veg these. I'm stoked. I'm in the process of making a little bubble cloner so if I find a good one I'll pack a tent full View attachment 3874583


When you find some space please keep us updated with the progress of the FPOG ic1...


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 12, 2017)

Chempie #9


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 13, 2017)

@Lpindicaman , how many did you run, did you get any purple's and how long do you think the will go. Again, many props with these, you got skills brother!


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> @Lpindicaman , how many did you run, did you get any purple's and how long do you think the will go. Again, many props with these, you got skills brother!


Hey man I only ran 4 took them 63 days and there is a beautiful purple pheno Thks man @PerroVerde


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> Hey man I only ran 4 took them 63 days and there is a beautiful purple pheno Thks man @PerroVerde


I believe @hellyeahcanada has pics of it on his ig page he has mind blowing pics world class I'm throwing a few in flower in few weeks extra vegg this round


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 13, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> I believe @hellyeahcanada has pics of it on his ig page he has mind blowing pics world class I'm throwing a few in flower in few weeks extra vegg this round


It funny I just talk with him a few hours before I saw your Chem Pie Og on here. Two different sources with very similar information and results means to me those girls are keepers for sure...


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 13, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> When you find some space please keep us updated with the progress of the FPOG ic1...


I put 4 FPOG ic1 in rock wool today, along with 2 Purple Fever OG F1 (Purple Fever (purple Pheno) x Fruity Pebble OG F2), and 2 Star Fighter F2 X Long bottom Leaf from Bad Dawg. I will update with pics when they pop.


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Chemsodacookies- chemsodaog x gsc (forum cut ? I believe ) was tasty this pheno had a punch too


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Chempieog #. 4 my favourite pheno shitty pic but she's strait banana pudding / banana bread


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 14, 2017)

After seeing all of @Lpindicaman and @hellyeahcanada work with the Chem Pie Og I couldn't resist. I had a couple of my Urkledawg x Mendo Glue damp off so I dropped 6 Chem Pie Og to sprout and start my own story line...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2017)

Csc






















































Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2017)

One MOAR






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 14, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Csc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ how many weeks..looking good bro!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 14, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> View attachment 3875705 Chemsodacookies- chemsodaog x gsc (forum cut ? I believe ) was tasty this pheno had a punch too


the cookies used in the Chem Soda Cookies was the forum but it was also a bc1/f2.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @ how many weeks..looking good bro!


Just under 8. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Csc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the yield? 
Been eyeing the CSC at GLG, so hard as the are so many fire choices to choose from.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> How was the yield?
> Been eyeing the CSC at GLG, so hard as the are so many fire choices to choose from.


They're all big yielders compared to the other cookies crosses im running. Very unique smell and all phenos kind of have the same nose, but slightly different structure. Really fast finisher. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> They're all big yielders compared to the other cookies crosses im running. Very unique smell and all phenos kind of have the same nose, but slightly different structure. Really fast finisher.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


A heavy yielding cookie cross that finishes quickly, sound like a licence to print money...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> A heavy yielding cookie cross that finishes quickly, sound like a licence to print money...


I will warn that there is zero cookie similarities from smell, growth rate, or structure. Doubting it'll taste like cookies either so not really a good cookies hybrid contender. But fire in its own right. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 16, 2017)

Here are two of the different phenos in the Green Crack Og at 4 weeks 12/12...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anybody know anything about the orange cookies used in the Alice cookies f1?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anybody know anything about the orange cookies used in the Alice cookies f1?


been checking that Alice Cookies out too!, reckon it would be gas strain! much better price than cannarado barney rubble


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> been checking that Alice Cookies out too!, reckon it would be gas strain! much better price than cannarado barney rubble


I'm hoping it's obsol33t orange cookies. ..that shit is absurd


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm hoping it's obsol33t orange cookies. ..that shit is absurd


hoping Jaws clears that question up for us!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm hoping it's obsol33t orange cookies. ..that shit is absurd


In a good or bad way? And it is obsol33t's orange cookies.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 17, 2017)

Lpindicaman said:


> View attachment 3875114 Chempie #9


NICE


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> In a good or bad way? And it is obsol33t's orange cookies.


this last bit of info is pressing even harder on the 'BUY IT NOW' button!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> In a good or bad way? And it is obsol33t's orange cookies.


Good way


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> this last bit of info is pressing even harder on the 'BUY IT NOW' button!


Same. ..I Wanna know more about the Alice og tho.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2017)

Beginning of the thread alot of people were starting fpog variations but i didn't see much on any of them finishing and the conversation has strayed...soooo... What ever happened anybody running any? Was it not worth the mention in the end because i have high hopes for these couple packs i grabbed fpog f3 and ic1 b-2. Also grabbed the Alice og (fpog cross), purple fever og (fpog cross), and then the chem soda cookies.. Was torn between the green crack or alice cross but chose Alice the gc looked like a light yielder but now seeing some pictures here i may have made the wrong choice....

Where's my fire going to come from here?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Beginning of the thread alot of people were starting fpog variations but i didn't see much on any of them finishing and the conversation has strayed...soooo... What ever happened anybody running any? Was it not worth the mention in the end because i have high hopes for these couple packs i grabbed fpog f3 and ic1 b-2. Also grabbed the Alice og (fpog cross), purple fever og (fpog cross), and then the chem soda cookies.. Was torn between the green crack or alice cross but chose Alice the gc looked like a light yielder but now seeing some pictures here i may have made the wrong choice....
> 
> Where's my fire going to come from here?



all this is from Jaws:

_*"your fpog f3 & fpog ic1 will be to your liking if your looking for the cereal pheno!!..
*_
*the ALICE OG another smoker that ppl seem to just pass by not sure why, glad you have some and when ya get to them let me know what you think.i thought it was an excellent piece and still pissed at myself for not taking any cut's of her when i had her up-n-going..

purple fever og was a freebie and i have been getting mixed filling's on that one, no herm issues but some are reporting mutant plant's so run that one as a filler would be my advice.. *(I personally popped 20 or so no probs with germination however I had about 5 or 6 mutants that just didnt keep up with the rest..the best one and only one that grew sorta outta it i ran just for comparison..it was a nice frosty plant however was a pain in the cock to trim)

*chem soda cookies is a decent little piece ppl seem to be enjoying her, i only ran her one time and she did well for me at that time..*



*YES the green crack og is a barn burner as well talk about nice stable strain that one is proving to be a very nice one indeed...decent yielding girl very chunky sticky buds and a odor profile that is just intoxicating and draws you to her any time you get near her, kind of like the FRUITY PEBBLE COOKIE strain does you just want to smell them all day long.."*


Hope that clears up some confusion.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I will warn that there is zero cookie similarities from smell, growth rate, or structure. Doubting it'll taste like cookies either so not really a good cookies hybrid contender. But fire in its own right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


im assuming that Chem soda dominates the genes..shouldnt be a bad thing. look forward to some nug shots and a smoke report?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You know a release date on his new stuff?


Well as it currently stands Banana Cookies V2 *wont* be getting a release. Hellyeahcanada got a great female/male ratio and has reported 6 solid gorgeous gals totally stable, however recently found naners on 5 unstable ones. That said ..Jaws stated he wont be going forward with a release however says_* "i have a very very nice 60/40 BANANA KUSH and several different COOKIE pollen's so i will try again for a new version of the BANANA COOKIES this summer most likely..." *_

Hope that also clears up any questions.

I asked Hellyeachcanada if he was gonna try a clone run with the unstable to see if clonerun is fine..but he has no room which is understandable. If weather were nicer here i suggested he could toss em outside but ya..canada you know


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

*Alice OG* pics from Jaws (he was battling a PM issue when these were taken)


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

some old school pics sent by Jaws!!!

*Body Blow F1 *_ (GIRL SCOUT COOKIES {FORUM} x STARFIGHTER F1)

   



yes plz _


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 18, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> some old school pics sent by Jaws!!!
> 
> *Body Blow F1 *_ (GIRL SCOUT COOKIES {FORUM} x STARFIGHTER F1)
> 
> ...


Oh my


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 18, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for the rundown.. Going to pull me into grabbing a pack of that gc cross  i actually grabbed the fpog because i bought some nugget and it was just spot on fruity pebbles. Nice mellow sugary fruity cereal smell deep in your nose. looking forward to those as is but can't wait to pop a few of the others and see what i come up with.. much respect to jaws and you guys here making his strains shine  I'll throw up my results as well when i get a chance to drop em!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

As Jaws mentioned before in his reply that people have been finding mutant plants in pfog. Jaws said he has no idea where the mutants are coming from..both parents perfectly fine! heres some pic's of the *PURPLE FEVER*---PURPLE BEAST PHENO this is what i used to make the *PURPLE FEVER OG.*

*PURPLE FEVER F1*
mother: purple berry bc//canna venture
father; black rose



       

Heres one pic I found of a mutant *Purple Fever OG *(much better looking mutant then mine..but just as frosty!) credit goes to GoodEnergyGrower


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 18, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Beginning of the thread alot of people were starting fpog variations but i didn't see much on any of them finishing and the conversation has strayed...soooo... What ever happened anybody running any? Was it not worth the mention in the end because i have high hopes for these couple packs i grabbed fpog f3 and ic1 b-2. Also grabbed the Alice og (fpog cross), purple fever og (fpog cross), and then the chem soda cookies.. Was torn between the green crack or alice cross but chose Alice the gc looked like a light yielder but now seeing some pictures here i may have made the wrong choice....
> 
> Where's my fire going to come from here?


I'm running the FPOG ic1 and the Purple Fever but they are just baby plants. Just popped them a few days ago but I will keep this thread posted on my progress.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> I'm running the FPOG ic1 and the Purple Fever but they are just baby plants. Just popped them a few days ago but I will keep this thread posted on my progress.


Please do..post pics of all + any mutants you get from the *Purple Fever Og*. I will pass them along and i want to see how they compare to my mutants.THey were spitting single blades and even from the 2nd node grew totally fucked and sideways (on some). i topped all and some responded alright but still not great..some got worse so it would be interesting to see others results. 

I only finished the 1 mutant and 11 perfectly fine *Purple Fever OG *ladies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 18, 2017)

some more *Chem Soda F1

 

 *


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 18, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Please do..post pics of all + any mutants you get from the *Purple Fever Og*. I will pass them along and i want to see how they compare to my mutants.THey were spitting single blades and even from the 2nd node grew totally fucked and sideways (on some). i topped all and some responded alright but still not great..some got worse so it would be interesting to see others results.
> 
> I only finished the 1 mutant and 11 perfectly fine *Purple Fever OG *ladies


No problem brother, I would be happy to


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 18, 2017)

heres my gc x fpog. im also running insane jane which is just as impressive. i put 10 plants in a 5 gal so i could sex moms and the GC and insane jane did the best. 

   

those two identicle plants on the left are the jane moms. gc is hiding right under the closer one


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 18, 2017)

@PerroVerde


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> im assuming that Chem soda dominates the genes..shouldnt be a bad thing. look forward to some nug shots and a smoke report?


Should be dry in the next day or two then I'll post some finished picks of the first one. The rest will come down sometime this week most likely. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 19, 2017)

*Insane Jane* pics from Jaws


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 19, 2017)

Here are my baby plants. 4 in front are fpog and 2 are purple fever and 1 Starfighter xlbl I tried to pop 2 of those but one seed didn't germinate


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Here are my baby plants. 4 in front are fpog and 2 are purple fever and 1 Starfighter xlbl I tried to pop 2 of those but one seed didn't germinateView attachment 3880198


second row..last 2 are *Purple Fever OG*? The last one in that row looks like how some of my mutants started.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 20, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> second row..last 2 are *Purple Fever OG*? The last one in that row looks like how some of my mutants started.


Because of that twist I'm guessing?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Because of that twist I'm guessing?


If that is indeed *Purple Fever OG* then yea that suttle leaf twist is identical to some of my mutants and how they started.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 21, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> second row..last 2 are *Purple Fever OG*? The last one in that row looks like how some of my mutants started.


The second row from left to right is FPOG and 2 Purple Fever. The one in the back is the Star Fighter F2 x LBL the other Star Fighter just popped up yesterday


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 21, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> If that is indeed *Purple Fever OG* then yea that suttle leaf twist is identical to some of my mutants and how they started.


Stick around, I will keep you guys updated on how they turn out.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 23, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> FPOG IC1 in search of that cereal pheno.
> 
> but Im sure they both are hidding some flame within.


How were the fruity pebble ic1? Cereal pheno? Tried looking for pics of the jaws fpog but getting a lot of the ali g fruity pebbles


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is my big Green Crack Og pheno at 5 weeks of flower...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 23, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is my big Green Crack Og pheno at 5 weeks of flower...
> 
> View attachment 3883510


looking good what ppm is she taking? i just bumped mine up to 900


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks bro @BionicΩChronic . I have dropped her down to 1.2 EC at 4 weeks because they wernt using as much and the runoff was climbing. They seemed to crave some cal/mag in the first 3 to 4 weeks but not so much now...


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Jan 23, 2017)

I've read the breeders description of the fpog, and gcog he states they have an "intoxicating" aroma. While I don't doubt it, its just too subjective. Intoxicating may have different meanings to each grower.

Sooo, has anyone finished the fpog yet? If so, what types of terps did you get from these plants? Any pics or descriptions of different pheos?

Same basic questions if someone has finished the gcog, and if so, would you recommend these to others.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 23, 2017)

All I know is I have 4 strong smelling Jaw's Green Crack Og in a tent of 16 over powering the others at the moment. The tent mates are Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji which is loud as well but not louder then the Green Crack Og at the moment. Mango fruity pebbles in sour milk all day long off of her...


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 26, 2017)

Check out the twisted leaves on this purple fever


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 26, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Check out the twisted leaves on this purple feverView attachment 3885710


had afew look like that for sure. Once they progress further would love to see some more pics. You have a normal pheno aswell?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> How were the fruity pebble ic1? Cereal pheno? Tried looking for pics of the jaws fpog but getting a lot of the ali g fruity pebbles


Never personally ran it..I will ask and see if Jaws has any pics on standby  I do know FPOG cereal fems are in testing now. 

I know hellyeahcanada popped afew FPOG IC1..i got a pack aswell may have to drop some


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 26, 2017)

Chempie og purple pheno day 24


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 27, 2017)

*MRS. PEBBLES F1

MRS. WICKED x FPOG F2*


DAY 31.

Pics from *Jaws

 

 

 

 *


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 27, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> had afew look like that for sure. Once they progress further would love to see some more pics. You have a normal pheno aswell?


Yeah there is another one that looks like a standard seedling


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 28, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *MRS. PEBBLES F1
> 
> MRS. WICKED x FPOG F2*
> 
> ...


You're secretly jaws on the dl, huh? 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You're secretly jaws on the dl, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haha nope

Jaws does check out RIU briefly and any questions asked he answers and I forward the info or pics onto here for everyone. As i stated afew pages back I'm just helping a good dude out who doesnt have all day to answer questions.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

Loved my Decapitation from Jaws. I'd love to see those make a comeback.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 29, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Haha nope
> 
> Jaws does check out RIU briefly and any questions asked he answers and I forward the info or pics onto here for everyone. As i stated afew pages back I'm just helping a good dude out who doesnt have all day to answer questions.


I was high and joking. I just get a kick out of the connection you have. I'm glad because any questions I have get answered. Just finished trimming about a half pound of csc with one left to trim. Will get pics up later. Smoke is fire. Grape soda haze is how I would describe the smell and taste. Really clean smoke while still putting me down pretty good. 9/10. Would've liked a bit more stability all 6 phenos were fairly different in structure and flower length. Had about 2 weeks between the first and last phenos chopped. Kept two cuts. So will run it at least one more time. Great yield for the short veg time and awesome bag appeal. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I was high and joking. I just get a kick out of the connection you have. I'm glad because any questions I have get answered. Just finished trimming about a half pound of csc with one left to trim. Will get pics up later. Smoke is fire. Grape soda haze is how I would describe the smell and taste. Really clean smoke while still putting me down pretty good. 9/10. Would've liked a bit more stability all 6 phenos were fairly different in structure and flower length. Had about 2 weeks between the first and last phenos chopped. Kept two cuts. So will run it at least one more time. Great yield for the short veg time and awesome bag appeal.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haha was gonna say 

Glad to hear you enjoyed..i really enjoyed my Chem Soda OG so i can imagine what CSC has to offer. I only have 1 pack il get to someday..looking forward to your pics ..thanks for the imput & contribution to the thread bro


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 29, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Haha was gonna say [emoji38]
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed..i really enjoyed my Chem Soda OG so i can imagine what CSC has to offer. I only have 1 pack il get to someday..looking forward to your pics ..thanks for the imput & contribution to the thread bro


There were two phenos that really stood out. One was done at 7.5 weeks and was all chem soda. The other was a cool cookies Dom mutt. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Haha nope
> 
> Jaws does check out RIU briefly and any questions asked he answers and I forward the info or pics onto here for everyone. As i stated afew pages back I'm just helping a good dude out who doesnt have all day to answer questions.



Can we pretend like you are anyways? It makes me feel like the thread is more special that way.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 29, 2017)

fpog x gc (largest) is vegging nicely (largest pictured got them out.of tent cause im moving grow rooms (also.my temps arent that high i just turned the light up past 600 for extra light. im keeping it at 2-400 until i setup the tent tomorrow


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 29, 2017)

the gang


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 30, 2017)

Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og at 6 weeks flower. Nose is mango fruity pebbles in sour milk, very addictive to sit and sniff at her...


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

Anybody grew out Jaws collab with SubRosa Yabba Dabba 4.0 version need input


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 31, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og at 6 weeks flower. Nose is mango fruity pebbles in sour milk, very addictive to sit and sniff at her...
> View attachment 3889334


she looks like shes gonna get dense


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 1, 2017)

That green crack looks amazing


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 1, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> Anybody grew out Jaws collab with SubRosa Yabba Dabba 4.0 version need input


No they were freebies & Jaws hasnt heard a thing back on those sadly..I have 15 or 20 of em..really like the name of em lol ..sour diesel does well in my climate so I guess Im gonna toss them in this year outdoors.


----------



## dojagrower (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow thats crazy and he puts out good stuff , well im gonna crack them will give updates holler at him tell him dojagrower gonna crack them


----------



## dojagrower (Feb 1, 2017)

[QUOIE="BionicΩChronic, post: 13336622, member: 918429"]fpog x gc (largest) is vegging nicely (largest pictured got them out.of tent cause im moving grow rooms (also.my temps arent that high i just turned the light up past 600 for extra light. im keeping it at 2-400 until i setup the tent tomorrowView attachment 3888059[/QUOTE]
You in Dwc the shit


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 2, 2017)

Just a heads up from *Jaws*.. *OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH F2 (F2)* freebies will now be called *THE 5TH ALIEN *from this point further.

I popped 5..ended up with 5 gorgeous gals that love being topped..currently bushing out in veg ..some with 8 tops or more..they gonna explode once i up pot..dont know yet if i should run em out or in yet..stem rub is nice and stinky..we shall see


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 2, 2017)

so heres some of the phenos from _hellyeahcanada _& his *Banana Cookies V2 *testers. Some were unstable..due to that they* wont *be released but the ones Iam gonna post were the stable ones..and they look hella good! He did a top job on em. 
(there were more phenos & photos but they were JPEG files and were all blurry..beyond the blurr they looked just as good!)

*Banana Cookies V2 *#1

 

*Banana Cookies V2 *#3
 

*Banana Cookies V2 *#5


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What strain? Nice buds dude!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Looking great bro..hows she taste & is she potent?


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 4, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> What strain? Nice buds dude!


Think he was growing chem soda cookies.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 5, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> What strain? Nice buds dude!


Chem soda cookies


We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looking great bro..hows she taste & is she potent?


Great flavor. Keeps fucking up my grinder it's so sticky. I need to quit smoking it in the mornings lol. Definitely chem soda Dom one the nose on all phenos. Haven't woke up before noon in a week. . Nice change. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 5, 2017)

Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og at 48 days flower...


----------



## Lpindicaman (Feb 6, 2017)

Chempieog #4


----------



## Lpindicaman (Feb 6, 2017)

Chemsodacookies


----------



## Lpindicaman (Feb 6, 2017)

Chempieog #4


----------



## dojagrower (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 24, 2017)

zzz

got pics i wanna upload.

zzz

then again the site will go down and all will be lost again


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> zzz
> 
> got pics i wanna upload.
> 
> ...


maybe make grasscity a backup site?...just post everything there as you would here then at least we can carryon on one site while the other is offline? thats what im doing now anyway


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> zzz
> 
> got pics i wanna upload.
> 
> ...


 just a heads up if you're not aware of this we can, if you upload pix, even though they just show up as an x in your original post, if anyone clicks reply at the bottom of your post, you can view the pix in the original post.. they just disappear again when you hit enter..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2017)

i just cracked 3 of jaws truck stop cookies, about 3 or so days old, so i won't be posting pix for awhile, lol, but i'm super excited what might be in these bad boys, it's my first run at any jaws gear although i've been sitting on quite a few of his strains for ages now..


----------



## dojagrower (Feb 24, 2017)

[QUOTEcerboy71, post: 13372003, member: 101541"]i just cracked 3 of jaws truck stop cookies, about 3 or so days old, so i won't be posting pix for awhile, lol, but i'm super excited what might be in these bad boys, it's my first run at any jaws gear although i've been sitting on quite a few of his strains for ages now..[/QUOTE]
Trust me If its jaws you wont be dissapointed


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> [QUOTEcerboy71, post: 13372003, member: 101541"]i just cracked 3 of jaws truck stop cookies, about 3 or so days old, so i won't be posting pix for awhile, lol, but i'm super excited what might be in these bad boys, it's my first run at any jaws gear although i've been sitting on quite a few of his strains for ages now..


Trust me If its jaws you wont be dissapointed[/QUOTE]

yeah, it's jaws.. seedfinder has it as purple diesel x cookie monster f2, probably, lol..


----------



## dojagrower (Feb 24, 2017)

I hear ya , im working on a strain of his and subrosa collab they call it yabba dabba version 4.0 it sour diesel x jaws fruity pebble ( cereal pheno )


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 25, 2017)

just flipped to flower on my gcxfpog and insane jane og strains aswell as 4 other strains from other breeders. mediums are soil, dwc, and some 100% perlite. ill post pics once site works again. when that time comes @PerroVerde lets see your gc x fpog!!!!! i been wanting to see them since riu crashed.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 25, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> just flipped to flower on my gcxfpog and insane jane og strains aswell as 4 other strains from other breeders. mediums are soil, dwc, and some 100% perlite. ill post pics once site works again. when that time comes @PerroVerde lets see your gc x fpog!!!!! i been wanting to see them since riu crashed.


They are harvested and in buckets waiting to be trimmed at the moment. Are pics able to be posted again yet cause I got a rejection notice when I tried to do so. Glad your girls are getting flowered out @BionicΩChronic ...  Be sure to post up you Gorilla Bubble female in Tony's thread also bro...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> i just cracked 3 of jaws truck stop cookies, about 3 or so days old, so i won't be posting pix for awhile, lol, but i'm super excited what might be in these bad boys, it's my first run at any jaws gear although i've been sitting on quite a few of his strains for ages now..


Ya i didnt know about the hitting reply thing to see pictures..kinda lame and added work just to view some budporn . imma wait until pics are working properly(if that will ever happen) to toss mine up..i got afew ive been meaning to post. *Banana Kush IBL*, my *Jezebel OG F1* testers. Also got* The 5th Alien * * [ *_*OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH F2 (F2) ]*_ in veg beasting, waiting for tester tent to open up some space.

very interested in those truck stop cookies..thats an old one ( i remember the pic you showed awhile back) you got afew gems waiting to get popped! cant wait to see em bro!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 25, 2017)

i posted this earlier and showed it was posted but i guess it didnt???



PerroVerde said:


> They are harvested and in buckets waiting to be trimmed at the moment. Are pics able to be posted again yet cause I got a rejection notice when I tried to do so. Glad your girls are getting flowered out @BionicΩChronic ... Be sure to post up you Gorilla Bubble female in Tony's thread also bro...


oh shit im glad u reminded me! i forgot till now, im gonna try n upload a shot of my garden real quick to see if it works. (still dont work)one gorilla bubble is in dwc and two from seed in soil and they are revegged as fuck. so bushy lol.
but RIU needs to get there shit together. im ready to see how my fpogxgc will look harvested


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2017)

*Banana Kush IBL

 

*


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 27, 2017)

Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og, this girl is a bell ringer! First 30 minutes is a rocket ride that mellows out into a chill fun high...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 27, 2017)

gcxfpog is in the front leftside of canopy^


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 27, 2017)

reveg corner GB


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 27, 2017)

@PerroVerde ill snap some pics of gb tomorrow n post them on tony greens thread. as well as pics of each plant up close. 4 days into flower atm so theres next to no bud growth yet.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 28, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og, this girl is a bell ringer! First 30 minutes is a rocket ride that mellows out into a chill fun high...
> View attachment 3895960


 gotta get me a lighter like yours. she turned put to have some good tric coverage. hows the taste?


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> gotta get me a lighter like yours. she turned put to have some good tric coverage. hows the taste?


For me the keeper in early cure is strong mango with a deep sour skunk back end. When you open a jar it's all sweet fruity mango then a while after the jar has been closed the sour skunk lingers for a bit...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

CSC














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> CSC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id puff that . great job bro.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 4, 2017)

*Jezebel OG F1*
_[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]

 

 

_


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm seeing some weird leaf deformation and super slow growth on 2 of my 3 truck stop cookies. Looks like it might be growing out, but still much slower growth than the third tsc


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 7, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> I'm seeing some weird leaf deformation and super slow growth on 2 of my 3 truck stop cookies. Looks like it might be growing out, but still much slower growth than the third tsc
> View attachment 3900439 View attachment 3900440 View attachment 3900441 View attachment 3900442 View attachment 3900443


Thx for the pics! Ya that is weird hope you continue to drop pics as they go along!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 7, 2017)

*Jezebel OG F1*
_[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

*Jezebel OG F1*
_[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

*Banana Kush IBL

 

 *


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Banana Kush IBL
> 
> View attachment 3902645
> 
> View attachment 3902646 *


Beautiful!
How many weeks to get her there?
Her smell, taste and effect?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful!
> How many weeks to get her there?
> Her smell, taste and effect?


Shes at 9 wks today..gonna take her down soon.. smell is all banana. cant wait to sample her! 

The Jezebel OG are one of the sexiest looking gals in the tent..great color and the smell is overwhelming everything else in there. cookie funk mixed with fruity pebbles..one pheno in particular tho is all fruity pebble smell!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

*Jezebel OG F1*
_[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]_
_
 

 

 
_
lower on one of the gsc dom ones
 

heres a fpog leaner..not as pretty but smells fantastic..fruity pebble cereal coming thru strong on 2 of the phenos..both look similar


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Sale on all jaws gear at GLG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 23, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Jezebel OG F1*
> _[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]
> 
> View attachment 3905260
> ...


Is this the same strain that's listed as Mrs pebbles at glg?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 28, 2017)

Having technical difficulties with taking pics @PerroVerde but hopefully I can upload one day of harvest. I did some defoliation this week because there was so many leaves that only the very tops of colas were getting light. They look happier now. That dsd has the fattest nuggs out of all the others in the Dwc. Also just as frosty as the GB. The GC x fpog is definitely sativa dominate and its main cola is already as long as my forearm at 4 1/2 weeks from flip with FAT buds of white hairs stacking all over. I've only had one plant try and herm and it was the gb mom who was nearly killed by cold then revegged so I'm pretty sure that was my fault. Only plucked one herm flower off her. Plants drink about 400ppm a night and at least a gallon or two of water. P.h is staying in the 5-6 range and roots are nice! How long did you let you gb and gc run? Mine took 2 weeks to pop flowers. And did you start counting then (hairs pop) or from flip?

Almost forgot. One of the insane jane moms has light purple coloration. The other mom is all green but larger. However both plants clones are turning solid purp in the 100% perlite. Roots are coming out the bottom of the fabric pot all over so I'm gonna cut a 5 gal and let them grow into that with water and nutes they will flower the rest of the way in hempy. Also funny thing about 100% perlite I read all over the internet and everyone says 100%perlite means water every few days because it dries so fast. But in my experience its the opposite. In 5 gal 100%perlite I water every week.however I've gone 2weeks with plants still happy with no signs of underwater. And that's two plants in one 5gal. 

Also my cross of dinafem og kush x chiesle (UK cheese x NYCdiesle) is dark purple. So far just as purple as the lsd-25auto I grew.however the tric coverage just CANT compare to the other beauties in my garden.

The purple rock star kush mom. Is very small because she has been on bottom of the canopy her whole life.
So this run I don't think will be a good example of her power. Because of that ive got a cut of her outdoors in 100%perlite.

Only I waited too long to clone her so its monster cropped so is another stain in the same pot I just can't remember which strain it is right now The dsd is about to get monster cropped outdoors as well as the gc. I did get a vegging cut of the gb and insane jane outside tho, as well as a chiesle og. The rest will be monstercropped.

Update on The monster cropped moms indoors (gb#1 and #2, and dsd) is a bunch of small buds on thin branches everywhere. Kind of shaped like a bonsai tree up top. Plants were so leafy I had to defoliate a lot. Hopefully monstercropping will work better outdoors.

cheers


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 28, 2017)

Also @PerroVerde gb bx4 drops on 4/20 
Are mine bx1 or bx2 can't remember


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 28, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Also @PerroVerde gb bx4 drops on 4/20
> Are mine bx1 or bx2 can't remember


You have the Bx1f1 a F1 sibling cross of the first back cross to the glue.



BionicΩChronic said:


> Having technical difficulties with taking pics @PerroVerde but hopefully I can upload one day of harvest. I did some defoliation this week because there was so many leaves that only the very tops of colas were getting light. They look happier now. That dsd has the fattest nuggs out of all the others in the Dwc. Also just as frosty as the GB. The GC x fpog is definitely sativa dominate and its main cola is already as long as my forearm at 4 1/2 weeks from flip with FAT buds of white hairs stacking all over. I've only had one plant try and herm and it was the gb mom who was nearly killed by cold then revegged so I'm pretty sure that was my fault. Only plucked one herm flower off her. Plants drink about 400ppm a night and at least a gallon or two of water. P.h is staying in the 5-6 range and roots are nice! How long did you let you gb and gc run? Mine took 2 weeks to pop flowers. And did you start counting then (hairs pop) or from flip?
> 
> Almost forgot. One of the insane jane moms has light purple coloration. The other mom is all green but larger. However both plants clones are turning solid purp in the 100% perlite. Roots are coming out the bottom of the fabric pot all over so I'm gonna cut a 5 gal and let them grow into that with water and nutes they will flower the rest of the way in hempy. Also funny thing about 100% perlite I read all over the internet and everyone says 100%perlite means water every few days because it dries so fast. But in my experience its the opposite. In 5 gal 100%perlite I water every week.however I've gone 2weeks with plants still happy with no signs of underwater. And that's two plants in one 5gal.
> 
> ...


Sounds great bro! I'm glad you are making it happen @BionicΩChronic ...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 29, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is this the same strain that's listed as Mrs pebbles at glg?


Miss Wicked is a pheno of cookie cargo which is girl scout cookies (forum) x arcata trainwreck (reversed). Jaws has two phenos .. Miss wicked is the GSC pheno .. the Mrs. Wicked is the trainwreck pheno . So jezebel Og is the GSC Dom..Whereas Mrs. Pebbles the trainwreck pheno was used .

sorry for the late as shit reply. been hectic for afew wks.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Miss Wicked is a pheno of cookie cargo which is girl scout cookies (forum) x arcata trainwreck (reversed). Jaws has two phenos .. Miss wicked is the GSC pheno .. the Mrs. Wicked is the trainwreck pheno . So jezebel Og is the GSC Dom..Whereas Mrs. Pebbles the trainwreck pheno was used .
> 
> sorry for the late as shit reply. been hectic for afew wks.


So pretty much same cross as cannaventures cookie wreck. I live that strain lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 31, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> You have the Bx1f1 a F1 sibling cross of the first back cross to the glue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great bro! I'm glad you are making it happen @BionicΩChronic ...


I found more hermies on the gb#1 mom and the very tops of the buds of my gb in the dwc look like they are forming seeds. But its weird cause its the only plant in the whole tent like this. I guess it could be possible for only the gb clone to catch pollen...
I also am finding little green balls within the bud of the clone. Are these more seeds forming or is my clone herming too. They are too small to tell if they are very premature seeds or pollen sacks forming. But up top all female flowers are swollen like they got seeds inside. But only the very top, everything under top is full of pistils. Maybe its making seeds and herming at the same time... Hope not. But what would you call a bx1 that's been crossed with its own clone?

Its just really weird tht she's the only one looking like its growing seeds as well as bud. Guess it's possible for pollen to only reach her,tho very unlikely


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2017)

my truck stop cookies are finally starting to come around.. the one with the funky leaf crinkle thingy has started to grow out of it. two of the three are super slow veggers though, i can't believe how slow these things are compared to the dna gear i'm running..
i'll try and throw a few pix up in a few, nothing special a few week old veg'ed plants.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2017)

*Jezebel OG F1 #4*
_[ Miss Wicked (GSC Dom) x Fruity Pebble OG F2 ]_

__ 

*Jezebel OG F1 #6*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 17, 2017)

A couple of pictures of my truck stop cookies not much to really look at as they are still veg'ing, but here they are.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 3, 2017)

*The 5th Alien*
_[ OG5k x Alien Kush F2 ]_


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *The 5th Alien*
> _[ OG5k x Alien Kush F2 ]_
> 
> View attachment 3935968
> ...


Looking great as always.

I ended doing that swap for a 5 pack of purple alice, lol. Guess I need to hit it with fpog and I can make my own Alice Og . I'm actually more excited to pop those Xmas bud ibl jaws freebies. Have you run Jane's of or insane Jane?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Looking great as always.
> 
> I ended doing that swap for a 5 pack of purple alice, lol. Guess I need to hit it with fpog and I can make my own Alice Og . I'm actually more excited to pop those Xmas bud ibl jaws freebies. Have you run Jane's of or insane Jane?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Purple Alice wont treat you badly, I loved my PA..wish I grew her inside tho..same with Purple Fever..i seen some killer pics on IG of PF.OG

I just popped the 4 freebies of the '79 IBL (had one that was cracked..w/e 4/5 is fine with me)..depending what I get (m/f) i might throw them outside or run em inside. I have not had the pleasure of growing Janes OG or Insane Jane.I dont think I have either of those strains..I have Alice Cookies tho that Im itching to pop. so many beans so little time


----------



## maxamus1 (May 7, 2017)

Is there any pics or info on the 78 Christmas bud? Would love to try it but nobody is talking about it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 9, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Is there any pics or info on the 78 Christmas bud? Would love to try it but nobody is talking about it.


As i said above I just popped my lonely few freebies of it

Got some pics from Jaws (they might have been posted before) but here they are.

*'79 Xmas Bud *

** 
**
** 

smell is very piney as Im told. 

I will post updates of mine as they progress.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 15, 2017)

*The 5th Alien*
_[ OG5k x Alien Kush F2 ]_

@ 58 days


----------



## hayrolld (May 16, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *The 5th Alien*
> _[ OG5k x Alien Kush F2 ]_
> 
> @ 58 days
> ...


5th alien is looking good! What kind of smells are you getting off her?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 16, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *The 5th Alien*
> _[ OG5k x Alien Kush F2 ]_
> 
> @ 58 days
> ...


This the freebie?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> This the freebie?


Yessir. Jaws just named them *The 5th Alien*


hayrolld said:


> 5th alien is looking good! What kind of smells are you getting off her?


I will report back in afew days with more info..chopped her at 60 days ..i do slow dry and cure. Will come back with nug pics..aroma and taste test report

Edit: I have another pheno that will run alil longer.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 22, 2017)

@racerboy71 hows them truck stop cookies coming along?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @racerboy71 hows them truck stop cookies coming along?


 Just flipped them to flower two days ago


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2017)

New round new strains..decided to give Yabba Dabba Diesel a go this time..just flipped the few i had going.& a single Xmas Bud IBL. Might pop some other strains soon..got many Jaws so figuring out which one might be a struggle..maybe I will let everyone here decide once I got afew to pick from lol.


Just so everyone knows..Seed Vault Of California & CSB Seeds will no longer be vending Jaws Genetics. Best spot to acquire Jaws now would be DBJ @ Great Lakes. Just a heads up.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> New round new strains..decided to give Yabba Dabba Diesel a go this time..just flipped the few i had going. Might pop some other strains soon..got many Jaws so figuring out which one might be a struggle..maybe I will let everyone here decide once I got afew to pick from lol.
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows..Seed Vault Of California & CSB Seeds will no longer be vending Jaws Genetics. Best spot to acquire Jaws now would be DBJ @ Great Lakes. Just a heads up.


Have you ever ran banana kush ibl and if so how is it? Thanks


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you ever ran banana kush ibl and if so how is it? Thanks


I ran one pheno, Jaws told me it looked like the 60/40 pheno he's now using.was impressed with the amount of frost..overall was decent but I found it to be lacking flavour and aroma..smelled of banana peel but once she was done was more bland..tbh I was more impressed with *The Fifth Alien * freebies I just ran. Actually every freebie bean I've popped and ran of his I've been impressed with. Again it was a single pheno from a single seed so probably not fair to judge a strain from one seed..I have seen some killer examples of the Banana Kush IBL (I think i posted a photo awhile back I found) I will venture into that open pack I have again at some point.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 11, 2017)

bertaluchi said:


> Got my gear, now I just need to find some space in one of my tents so I can veg these. I'm stoked. I'm in the process of making a little bubble cloner so if I find a good one I'll pack a tent full View attachment 3874583


are you growing the fpog ici yet?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Alice Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3814839 *


what happened to this Alice Cookies? no further pics of her?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> what happened to this Alice Cookies? no further pics of her?


It was a pic I got from Jaws..not mine.If i recall someone asked about them and that was one of the only pics I received of her. i do have a pack..they might get the pop been keen on seeing what they do.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 11, 2017)

Jaw's Genetics Chem Pie Og at 4 weeks, she smells so sweet but with a deep funk back end...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Jaw's Genetics Chem Pie Og at 4 weeks, she smells so sweet but with a deep funk back end...
> View attachment 3959362


Looking great as always bro! Looks like shes frosting real nice for ya!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looking great as always bro! Looks like shes frosting real nice for ya!


Thanks bro, this one has the most complex nose of any cultivar I have grown...


----------



## greencropper (Jun 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> It was a pic I got from Jaws..not mine.If i recall someone asked about them and that was one of the only pics I received of her. i do have a pack..they might get the pop been keen on seeing what they do.


damn was hoping someone had grown it out....ive just finished growing out Alice Cookies' cousin(Cannarado Barney Rubble - FPOG x Orange Cookies) & she is a fire breathing thing!...


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 21, 2017)

I have that Jaws gear coming to oregoneliteseeds.com and Seed junky coming


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 21, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I have that Jaws gear coming to oregoneliteseeds.com and Seed junky coming


What freebies did jaws give you to accompany his packs? Anything new?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 22, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> What freebies did jaws give you to accompany his packs? Anything new?


don't know yet


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 25, 2017)

Just over 6 weeks here with Jaw's Genetics Chem Pie Og. This girl is incredible, I am not a fan of her structure but she is throwing nice sized buds solid top to bottom with a remarkable sweet fruit nose that makes you sniff, sniff, sniff. Ambrosia salad or something with a chem back end...


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 25, 2017)

JAWS gear will be here next week


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> JAWS gear will be here next week


Is it true you getting relentless fam


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Is it true you getting relentless fam


@OregonEliteSeeds if it is true get all the frosted cherry cookies you can. They are almost as rare as seed junky strains.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Is it true you getting relentless fam


I spoke with them........I passed because I had to wait till other banks had a opportunity to sell what they had before I could get anything........I got cash now and it needs to be spent.....I aint trying to wait for others to make money and me pick up the scraps


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I spoke with them........I passed because I had to wait till other banks had a opportunity to sell what they had before I could get anything........I got cash now and it needs to be spent.....I aint trying to wait for others to make money and me pick up the scraps


Shid the dm he sent me on IG was like he sending them to you. I refuse to spend money on shn. Any bank that shares customers information ain't right.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid the dm he sent me on IG was like he sending them to you. I refuse to spend money on shn. Any bank that shares customers information ain't right.


his exact words to me were

I just sent a nice sized drop to SHN and BC I don't want to do a drop somewhere else until hes had a chance to sell through some......just feel its the right thing to do....I promised Neptune a drop after and was thinking I could do a drop with you to if everything works out.

Those are his words to me. I got the Funds now. I'm trying to make money now not down the road if he don't want my money now I aint giving it up down the road when ppl got gear elsewhere I would have to sit on it then


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 29, 2017)

That JAWS is live


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 30, 2017)

Here is Jaw's Genetics Chem Pie Og at 7 weeks fading on her own and with cloudy trics trying to convince me she is getting close to done. The buds are rock hard a look to hold some wieght. Each bud is almost perfect because of the space between them and how the structure of the plant is every bud gets light with the benefits of a thinner leafed pheno. I will chop in a week probably...


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jun 30, 2017)

truck stop cookies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970190
> truck stop cookies


Thats looking fire !!


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 2, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is Jaw's Genetics Chem Pie Og at 7 weeks fading on her own and with cloudy trics trying to convince me she is getting close to done. The buds are rock hard a look to hold some wieght. Each bud is almost perfect because of the space between them and how the structure of the plant is every bud gets light with the benefits of a thinner leafed pheno. I will chop in a week probably...
> View attachment 3970018


Looking fire Perro, I cannot wait to see your smoke report on these.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 2, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Looking fire Perro, I cannot wait to see your smoke report on these.


Thanks bro, her nose is off the charts. It is so many things mixed together I can't pin point but it's delicious...  She is fading fast and a true 8 weeker for sure...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2017)

Jaws just blessed me with some killer gear.

Lime Cookies, Citrus Cookies, GSC BX1/F2, Apricot Cookies & Alien Cookies #5.

Most are older strains..Apricot Cookies being the newest . Dont know what to run next. Any ideas RIU?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Jaws just blessed me with some killer gear.
> 
> Lime Cookies, Citrus Cookies, GSC BX1/F2, Apricot Cookies & Alien Cookies #5.
> 
> Most are older strains..Apricot Cookies being the newest . Dont know what to run next. Any ideas RIU?


What's lime and citrus cookies?


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Jaws just blessed me with some killer gear.
> 
> Lime Cookies, Citrus Cookies, GSC BX1/F2, Apricot Cookies & Alien Cookies #5.
> 
> Most are older strains..Apricot Cookies being the newest . Dont know what to run next. Any ideas RIU?


run the Apricot Cookies bro, my recent Orange Cookies x FPOG was an awesome citrus feast for the olfactory nerves like never before, and i think anything with OC may terp up like that i hope!


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 4, 2017)

We were gifted 5k OG x Alien Kush.... Haven't had the chance to pop those yet...
But soon...very soon. I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 5, 2017)

I had to post a last shot, she is getting the chop...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's lime and citrus cookies?


*Lime Cookies FEMS*
(_Lime Kush (Reversed) x Girl Scout Cookies)_

*Citrus Cookies*
_(Lime Kush x Orange Cookies)_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 9, 2017)

*5th Alien *#1
_(OG5k x Alien Kush F2)

 
 

_


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 9, 2017)

*5th Alien *#4

 
 

(Didnt trim this one as good as I would have liked, was just so sticky and I got fed up after a long trim session )


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 9, 2017)

Couple pics of jaws fpog oc x1. 3 females. 3 very different phenos all frosty. I will post pics and report of all 3 when done in about 1.5 weeks give or take.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 9, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Couple pics of jaws fpog oc x1. 3 females. 3 very different phenos all frosty. I will post pics and report of all 3 when done in about 1.5 weeks give or take.View attachment 3975070 View attachment 3975073


wow am i glad to have snagged one of the last few packs of this from csbseeds! dank as can be!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Couple pics of jaws fpog oc x1. 3 females. 3 very different phenos all frosty. I will post pics and report of all 3 when done in about 1.5 weeks give or take.View attachment 3975070 View attachment 3975073


Great work, what's the nose on these girls this close to the finish line?


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you, Each lady is pretty different.
1st is a small yielding gal , pretty much done already spicy citrus nose.

2nd is medium yield with rock hard buds , those are the pics of this lady, sweet with a little spice and skunk aroma.

3rd is my large yielder. Maybe got dibs on the largest lady in the whole room. Zero spice, completely sweet with a lime citrus smell. Love the smell and yield on this one. Comes close to my strawbery cough mom smell. A dry and cure will tell if the cereal flavor will come through.

I still have Jaws fpog f2's , f3's and some oc 1x still in the vault if I dont find a keeper.


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 11, 2017)

SWEET!!! Must get some FBOG beans AND pop my 5KxAlien!!!!
WOW!!!


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 16, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Just put 3 chem soda cookies in jiffy along with 3 ISP Chem d bx3. We will see.


Nice genetics in those babies... I'm gonna try the othet Chem Soda. Can't wait! and FPOG freebs.


----------



## thetimster (Jul 18, 2017)

Alien Cookies selected by Cap and gifted to me by someone that Cap gave it too. Super tasty smoke.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 31, 2017)

The new new

 

Dropped 6 Apricot Cookies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 9, 2017)

so im 6/6 for *Apricot Cookies*

dropped 2* Alien Cookies #9*'s & 2 *Lime Cookies*..both popped. waiting for them to surface as we speak.

had to add these new additions to the jaws stash and found some *Lime Soda *_( Chem Soda x Lime Kush Reversed) _, popped 4...all cracked and will be going into Jiffy pellets tonight.

Should be an interesting next few months.

Even tho Jaws Gear sells out quick this thread is always slow  Would love to see this thread on page one everytime I check Seeds & Strain reviews.

@racerboy71 How did those *Truck Stop Cookies *turn out?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 9, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> so im 6/6 for *Apricot Cookies*
> 
> dropped 2* Alien Cookies #9*'s also..both popped.
> 
> ...


where do you score your Jaws from?


----------



## John Dieselman (Aug 9, 2017)

Mitchagain* a lot of great gear up there...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> where do you score your Jaws from?


My last score (pic above my last post) was direct from Jaws.

My older Jaws Genetics, I got from either Jaws directly or CSB. 

However Jaws doesnt send international anymore so I always had to find a middle man.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> where do you score your Jaws from?


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 11, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/


They dont have a large collection of jaws though


----------



## John Dieselman (Aug 11, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> They dont have a large collection of jaws though


True...but, the Chem Soda Cookies, Chem Soda Kush, the Alice OG (Ithink) lots of FPOG genetics in ther.
I've been trying to order all kinds of gear but I've got TOO many goin' as is. We love Jaws!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 12, 2017)

*Trainwreck Ogee F1
Chem Pie F1
Green Demon F1
Blood Pie F1
Jezebel OG F1
Alice OG F1
Green Crack OG F1
Mrs. Pebbles F1*

Are all instock at therareseedstore on IG..

@John Dieselman You are right, *Alice OG *is Purple Alice x FPOG F2

*Chem Soda Kush * is I believe Chem Soda x Banana Kush F9? Im pretty sure anyways lol.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone was asking where to buy. Here ya go.


----------



## John Dieselman (Aug 21, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Someone was asking where to buy. Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 3995066


They have GOT to be gone already...BUT I'M GONNA CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## John Dieselman (Sep 7, 2017)

hell


Traxx187 said:


> Yea im like hella yea!!


HELLA-HA. . . man that takes me back. I still say it too.


----------



## John Dieselman (Sep 7, 2017)

Popped 2 5K alien OG ...ooohweee.
CAN'T FN WANT!!!


----------



## ray098 (Sep 16, 2017)

John Dieselman said:


> Popped 2 5K alien OG ...ooohweee.
> CAN'T FN WANT!!!


Been waiting for somebody to pop those i cant get to mine just yet


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 18, 2017)

Can anyone comment on the Fruity Pebbles growth?

I've got 9 of these little girls vegging and they are probably one of the shortest, bushiest plants I've ever seen. 

How's the stretch going into flower? I have the other half of my tent ready to go, but I'd really like these girls to grow another 5-6" before flower. 

I wasn't expecting them to be so squat. I would have ran a different strain that grew similar with it, now I'm worried one half of my tent will be too big, and the other half to small going into flower


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 19, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Been waiting for somebody to pop those i cant get to mine just yet


I have pics of my 5k x Alien Kush F2 (Which was renamed to *5th Alien*) on page 22. They were really nice especially for freebies.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 19, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *5th Alien *#4
> 
> View attachment 3975014
> View attachment 3975016
> ...


You did a good job your nugs look great how do they smell and taste


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Can anyone comment on the Fruity Pebbles growth?
> 
> I've got 9 of these little girls vegging and they are probably one of the shortest, bushiest plants I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


I would love to get my hands on some Fruity Pebbles OG. Definitely will be following along !


----------



## chuckie86 (Sep 20, 2017)

420monster said:


> Germinating 5 purple alice and putting the aline apricot and green demon in flower in a week or 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Are the purple Alice jaws gear???


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 21, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> Are the purple Alice jaws gear???


Yes it is Jaws Gear, It's Purple Fever x ?? . I forget atm what the make up of Alice is.

I ran some outside..pics are somewhere in this thread also. Search Purple Alice you should find my pics..I ran them outside. They yielded well..lots of Purple ..just wasnt as potent as I would have liked..Never squished any but the terps would have been amazing.


----------



## John Dieselman (Sep 25, 2017)

I feel ur pain my man. Its either the 5k, Ghost, Ringo, ot choc mint...
We'll see


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Alice og


----------



## John Dieselman (Oct 13, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Alice og
> View attachment 4023971 View attachment 4023972


Looks a bit like our 5K .


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Alice og nicest cola of the year smells like bad morning breath nothing fruity about this one


----------



## Jayk82 (Nov 5, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Thank you, Each lady is pretty different.
> 1st is a small yielding gal , pretty much done already spicy citrus nose.
> 
> 2nd is medium yield with rock hard buds , those are the pics of this lady, sweet with a little spice and skunk aroma.
> ...


----------



## Jayk82 (Nov 5, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Thank you, Each lady is pretty different.
> 1st is a small yielding gal , pretty much done already spicy citrus nose.
> 
> 2nd is medium yield with rock hard buds , those are the pics of this lady, sweet with a little spice and skunk aroma.
> ...


Hey man I’ve been looking for fpog for years bro, I don’t know if this is allowed but your the closest I’m seeing to anyone having these, if you have any f2s or f3s you’d be willing to part with I’d make it worth it. Lmk my email is jaykotten and I have y a h oo I’m sorry to bother u but think back to a strain you looked for forever and at least consider it. Please 
Thanks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 5, 2017)

Jayk82 said:


> Hey man I’ve been looking for fpog for years bro, I don’t know if this is allowed but your the closest I’m seeing to anyone having these, if you have any f2s or f3s you’d be willing to part with I’d make it worth it. Lmk my email is jaykotten and I have y a h oo I’m sorry to bother u but think back to a strain you looked for forever and at least consider it. Please
> Thanks



Stuff.is out there; perhaps stuff you have have not seen of too.
Alien made Fpog
Obs worked with Alien and shared strains.
Jaws made some f2s and other crosses.

The cross.above is from a few years back and if you find the right pheno, rock hard Og Buds. Tangie has nothing on this


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2017)

Havn't commented in awhile but my Lime Soda gals, solo Alien Cookie #9 & Lime Cookie Gal's and the few Apricot Cookie gals are coming along nicely. Will post pics asap


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bout to drop some fpogf2!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 6, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Bout to drop some fpogf2!


Where if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Where if you don't mind me asking?


I mean i did ill for sure take clones...


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 20, 2017)

just ordered jezebel og, rasbery cookies from GLG. got the 5k alien as a freebie


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 23, 2017)

Alice og


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

yo goodies!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone interested in any ak47 crosses cause if you do jaws will make bigger batches!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 16, 2017)

How about some cherry hybrids? Cherry ak47?


----------



## ray098 (Dec 16, 2017)

Traxx17 said:


> How about some cherry hybrids? Cherry ak47?


I got lots of fruit tell him to do some stink funk skunk gas ass piss strains


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 25, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Anyone interested in any ak47 crosses cause if you do jaws will make bigger batches!





Traxx187 said:


> How about some cherry hybrids? Cherry ak47?


Hell yes! I would be happy to see the regular or cherry ak hit to the fpog, green crack, chem pie, 5k, really anything but cookies.


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Im all for cherry, have been looking at thugpugs michigan mouth real tempted


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 12, 2018)

damn this thread has slowed. just popped jezebel og and 5th alien freebies


----------



## Roperunner420 (Feb 14, 2018)

New here. Just finished 2nd run with jaws blackberry banana kushxlbl. Got one that reeks like banana bread. Also ordered up some Alice og from glg. Anyone run that?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey any one ran his dough boy cookies yet? Im waiting on those and some chem soda cookies


----------



## Roperunner420 (Feb 14, 2018)

BlackBerry banana kush x lbl. Super tasty.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2018)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *MRS. PEBBLES F1
> 
> MRS. WICKED x FPOG F2*
> 
> ...


has anyone run this? i see these pics are from Jaws.ive got a really nice mrs pebbles in veg now.cannot wait to get it into the flower cab.


----------



## Roperunner420 (Feb 22, 2018)

Roperunner420 said:


> ordered


 Totally misspoke. It was bad dog genetics...


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a couple purple fever og's, I just flipped them to flower today. They look really fucked up in veg but turn out nice. This is the third time I ran these and they always look fucked up in veg, they look like they have broad mites but they are clean .


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2018)

Whats up guys, been awhile. Just chopped 3 5th alien. Any smoke reports or feedback? Mine smells straight fruity with a smell of lavenderish. Also did chemberry whick took a lot longer to finish and an ass to trim.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2018)

bertaluchi said:


> I have a couple purple fever og's, I just flipped them to flower today. They look really fucked up in veg but turn out nice. This is the third time I ran these and they always look fucked up in veg, they look like they have broad mites but they are clean . View attachment 4094432 View attachment 4094433


That looks like kind of like TMV, tobacco mosaic virus, I'm not sure if it affects more than just aesthetics but it's like herpes and never goes away and can be spread genetically.

It could also just be a genetic mutation but either way it looks interesting.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2018)

bertaluchi said:


> I have a couple purple fever og's, I just flipped them to flower today. They look really fucked up in veg but turn out nice. This is the third time I ran these and they always look fucked up in veg, they look like they have broad mites but they are clean . View attachment 4094432 View attachment 4094433


I had run a pack of purple fever, mostly males though. Fortunately mine didnt turn out like that


----------



## greencropper (Mar 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks like kind of like TMV, tobacco mosaic virus, I'm not sure if it affects more than just aesthetics but it's like herpes and never goes away and can be spread genetically.
> 
> It could also just be a genetic mutation but either way it looks interesting.


im getting a few lookalikes from pollen chucks with IHG gear, dont know whether its bizarro gene combinations or TMV? the plants can sometimes grow on into viable beings!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 6, 2018)

bertaluchi said:


> I have a couple purple fever og's, I just flipped them to flower today. They look really fucked up in veg but turn out nice. This is the third time I ran these and they always look fucked up in veg, they look like they have broad mites but they are clean . View attachment 4094432 View attachment 4094433


I had over 20 Purple Fever OG freebies I grew outdoors awhile ago..maybe a year or two,]. I had about a solid 7 start like this..i killed most but one gal that stunk and had the least fucked up structure and was keeping up with the non mutant pfog , and it was the worst thing to trim ever..but it was the most potent and stinkiest of them all..I did however have a good bunch that weren't mutants from the start (over 10). Of the plants i kept i had a really good f/m ratio...heres one of the non mutant pfog pics I posted here awhile back.


Heres some lineage info I got from jaws regarding the mutants of pfog
http://rollitup.org/t/jaws-gear.899195/page-15#post-13301871


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 6, 2018)

*Citrus Cookies*
_[ Lime Cookies x Orange Cookies ]
_


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 25, 2018)

Dough boy cookies anyone running these ?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 26, 2018)

Jaws aka El Tiberon = that seed making shark  Mad respect for Jaws and his gear. 
so, lets see what is in the Jaw section of the vault shall we.
1. Double Purple Doja 1x
2. Chocolate Banana Kush = high hopes on sweet flavor & power
3. Cali Sunset
4. Lemon Dawg


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Can anyone comment on the Fruity Pebbles growth?
> 
> I've got 9 of these little girls vegging and they are probably one of the shortest, bushiest plants I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


How did yours turn out? I put down a 12 pack of the FPOG Fems and they are HEAVY Indica. They do seem to be stretching quite a bit after flip though but had remained pretty squat prior to flip. Huge fans with extra wide blades.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2018)

Mrs Pebbles 3 weeks from flip.starting to get a spicy smell to it.had to top it during veg due to height restrictions.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Where's all the FPOG FEM grows/tester grows? Even after 35 minutes of google-fu I cant seem to find anything but dead threads where people got the fem beans but never grew them. @We Can Make Sandwiches you seem to be "in the loop" and up to date with Jaws gear....any help pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

So I found some grows on firestax regarding the FPOG Fems....and they aint good. Intersexing early flower and mutants. Both of which I have and currently am dealing with but Jaws still released the seeds. Thats a total dick move. He even states in both of these grows that the seeds were a bust and that they wont be released and that he is scrapping the poject for FEM FPOG's.
https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s
https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5321-jaws-fem-fpog-testers?start=40

But yet here I am a year and a half later with a room full of FPOG fems throwing balls and nanners in week 3 of flower and another unopened pack of this shit. 
This is off of 1 plant that got chopped last night:
  
One of 2 packs dated a few months after the thread on Firestax reporting intersex issues, odd leaf coloring & mutants.....
 
He claims he wasnt going to release them due to so many intersex reports.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I found some grows on firestax regarding the FPOG Fems....and they aint good. Intersexing early flower and mutants. Both of which I have and currently am dealing with but Jaws still released the seeds. Thats a total dick move. He even states in both of these grows that the seeds were a bust and that they wont be released and that he is scrapping the poject for FEM FPOG's.
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5321-jaws-fem-fpog-testers?start=40
> 
> ...


hoping my Jaws FPOG regs purchased early last year dont go the same way?


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hoping my Jaws FPOG regs purchased early last year dont go the same way?


The regs are good, its just the FEM's that had intersexing issues and mutants.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I found some grows on firestax regarding the FPOG Fems....and they aint good. Intersexing early flower and mutants. Both of which I have and currently am dealing with but Jaws still released the seeds. Thats a total dick move. He even states in both of these grows that the seeds were a bust and that they wont be released and that he is scrapping the poject for FEM FPOG's.
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5321-jaws-fem-fpog-testers?start=40
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have a pack with the same born on date. In the threads you linked he did mention having a second different batch of seeds that were as of the writing of the thread untested . I guess our hope is that they're from a different batch tho that seems unlikely. I guess that's why the fpog fems were cheaper than the rest


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Unfortunately I have a pack with the same born on date. In the threads you linked he did mention having a second different batch of seeds that were as of the writing of the thread untested . I guess our hope is that they're from a different batch tho that seems unlikely. I guess that's why the fpog fems were cheaper than the rest


 Ok, so the fem pack you have is prior to the date of the thread meaning he put out what he said he wasnt.  The earliest thread for tester was Jan 2017. Any FEM packs from that date and prior is "tested" hermie beans (unfortunately our packs are from before that in 2016).


----------



## ShyGuru (May 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so the fem pack you have is prior to the date of the thread meaning he put out what he said he wasnt.  The earliest thread for tester was Jan 2017. Any FEM packs from that date and prior is "tested" hermie beans (unfortunately our packs are from before that in 2016).


You're very likely right but we don't know for sure. In the tester thread he stated that there was another batch of beans but he didn't specify the date they were harvested. My take was that they had already been harvested but had yet to be tested as of the threads you linked. And the born on date is two months before the tester thread... Idk it could go either way. Although without confirmation that they are in fact from a different batch they will go to the bottom of the pile or be used outdoors. I can't afford that big of a risk in my inside. Space is too critical and I'm too afraid of ending up with seeds or big empty holes from having to cull plants.


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> You're very likely right but we don't know for sure. In the tester thread he stated that there was another batch of beans but he didn't specify the date they were harvested. My take was that they had already been harvested but had yet to be tested as of the threads you linked. And the born on date is two months before the tester thread... Idk it could go either way. Although without confirmation that they are in fact from a different batch they will go to the bottom of the pile or be used outdoors. I can't afford that big of a risk in my inside. Space is too critical and I'm too afraid of ending up with seeds or big empty holes from having to cull plants.


If the date on the pack is the same as mine, your gonna get hermies and balls. They are from the same seed batch yours and mine.


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2018)

@HydroRed have you contacted Jaws? What was his response?


----------



## HydroRed (May 12, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> @HydroRed have you contacted Jaws? What was his response?


No, since I dont think I'll be telling him anyhting he dont already know about the FEM FPOG's.


----------



## HydroRed (May 12, 2018)

https://www.firestax.com/discussions/testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s/?start=60
I'll put this right here and just let everyone judge for themselves what kind of scruples Jaws has. There are other links to the same poor test grows with the exact same results but I think this one pretty much says it all.
Proof is in this thread he knew about the issues of hermies and mutants, made comments regarding the issues and the time stamps on the comments prove it all.
Both my packs were made months before the tester thread above so you be the judge......


----------



## The Pipe (May 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No, since I dont think I'll be telling him anyhting he dont already know about the FEM FPOG's.


They were probably released due to demand... I read that thread on Firestax before and still wanted them...think wedding cake...they should have come with a warning for those that didn't though...did yours at least have the desired smell?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> https://www.firestax.com/discussions/testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s/?start=60
> I'll put this right here and just let everyone judge for themselves what kind of scruples Jaws has. There are other links to the same poor test grows with the exact same results but I think this one pretty much says it all.
> Proof is in this thread he knew about the issues of hermies and mutants, made comments regarding the issues and the time stamps on the comments prove it all.
> Both my packs were made months before the tester thread above so you be the judge......


I have 2 above ground. I'm not even sure if I should grow them? maybe try from clone? that sucks he released these if they're hermies. wasted $80. i'm only on my second grow so i'm a little scared to run them.


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> They were probably released due to demand... I read that thread on Firestax before and still wanted them...think wedding cake...they should have come with a warning for those that didn't though...did yours at least have the desired smell?


I popped all 12. I have 2 of the remaining 8 that have any frost or decent looking buds. All the others are underdeveloped, tall useless plants. No smells on any of them so far and Im in like week 5/6. Some of the worst genetics I've ever run.



rollinfunk said:


> I have 2 above ground. I'm not even sure if I should grow them? maybe try from clone? that sucks he released these if they're hermies. wasted $80. i'm only on my second grow so i'm a little scared to run them.


It wont clone out. Folks in the tester threads already tried and they threw balls again first 2 weeks of flowering the clones. :/


----------



## rollinfunk (May 15, 2018)

damn. @HydroRed update us if you get any decent females.


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2018)

I got some pics Im uploading now so you guys can see what Im dealing with.


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2018)

Well start with the "good".
These are the 2 of the 8 plants left that look ok/normal. These were of the "fatleaf" Jaws said to be the "cereal phenos". I got a little smell, but nothing I would call sweet, fruity or milky. Its almost non existent to be honest.
  

Heres one of the "crinkle leaf mutants" that showed up in everyones testers as well. Its literally 1/3 the size of the rest and looks 3-4 weeks behind everything else in bud development. Keep in mind, this whole 12 pack was planted at the same time. I had others like this but tossed em before flower....and Im glad I did. I just kept this one to show how the others would have grown.
When they were in veg they looked almost cal/mag deficient with odd light green colorings displayed throughout the leafs but with no designated pattern unlike a deficiency. The odd colorings cleared up now since flowering, but the crinkle is still present.


I dont know what to call this? Its very tall, underdeveloped buds and lots of leafy larf. Might as well be a head of lettuce.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Well start with the "good".
> These are the 2 of the 8 plants left that look ok/normal. These were of the "fatleaf" Jaws said to be the "cereal phenos". I got a little smell, but nothing I would call sweet, fruity or milky. Its almost non existent to be honest.
> View attachment 4136685 View attachment 4136686
> 
> ...


Damn, these are week 5/6?!


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2018)

Group shot


Just an FYI, I started 12/12 on these when they were about 8" tall. The stretch is real with this one.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> https://www.firestax.com/discussions/testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s/?start=60
> I'll put this right here and just let everyone judge for themselves what kind of scruples Jaws has. There are other links to the same poor test grows with the exact same results but I think this one pretty much says it all.
> Proof is in this thread he knew about the issues of hermies and mutants, made comments regarding the issues and the time stamps on the comments prove it all.
> Both my packs were made months before the tester thread above so you be the judge......


Makes me glad I passed on Jaws smh


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 17, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Makes me glad I passed on Jaws smh


Last thing I want is to have to worry about getting a bad batch , makes me glad I decided to get just 5 more packs before my collection is finished. :0)


----------



## HydroRed (May 17, 2018)

I cant speak on any other of Jaws strains or crosses since this is my first run (and last) with his gear, but this fem FPOG is garbage. I did read the crosses didnt exhibit any of the issues that the fem FPOG's did, but I'll never know.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 17, 2018)

The packs say FPOG X FPOG, does anyone know if they are selfed or filial crosses?


----------



## The Pipe (May 18, 2018)

Alice Og was my favorite from 2017... not the most potent or smelliest or tastiest... but when I smoked it I just felt better about everything in life... a rare buzz... also grew Bodhi IHG Cannaventure sin city csi humboldt Greenpoint sub rosa g13 labs thug pug... and the favorite was alice


----------



## rollinfunk (May 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I cant speak on any other of Jaws strains or crosses since this is my first run (and last) with his gear, but this fem FPOG is garbage. I did read the crosses didnt exhibit any of the issues that the fem FPOG's did, but I'll never know.


I have 2 babies in bad soil. they're above ground. should i just trash them? 2nd grow and i suck at growing. Can there be a fire female in there? I have plenty of genetics so that's not an issue. I have some CSI and delicious seeds that are stable for reversed plants


----------



## HydroRed (May 18, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I have 2 babies in bad soil. they're above ground. should i just trash them? 2nd grow and i suck at growing. Can there be a fire female in there? I have plenty of genetics so that's not an issue. I have some CSI and delicious seeds that are stable for reversed plants


Im not comfortable advising anyone to scrap a grow, but f you are looking for fire genetics I doubt your gonna find it in the FPOG Fems. You probably have a better chance at finding fire in some bagseed.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 18, 2018)

I grabbed a couple packs of the banana kush from jaws a couple years ago, ran 1, it was the least potent strain I ever grew, all with the same nasty molasses flavor.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You probably have a better chance at finding fire in some bagseed.


That's the saddest statement about a breeder ever.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Pebbles 58 days since flip.getting chopped in a few days.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 11, 2018)

Did anyone manage to contact JAWS about replacements or refunds for those bunk FPOG beans he intentionally sold?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 11, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Did anyone manage to contact JAWS about replacements or refunds for those bunk FPOG beans he intentionally sold?


How do we contact him? I threw away 4 babies cause I was scared to flower them out


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 11, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Did anyone manage to contact JAWS about replacements or refunds for those bunk FPOG beans he intentionally sold?


I had no way to contact him other than signing up to those threads I posted. Im not on IG or anything else really. I'll take the loss on it, but I surely wont buy or recommend anymore of his gear.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 11, 2018)

I saw someone spend $300 on a pack of those FPOG fems last week on auction. Sucks for them.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 13, 2018)

Ouch...and I thought $70 a pack stung a little. I did harvest and ended up with 5 plants total from a 12 pack of fem seeds. 
2 of those 5 produced decent smoke. I threw away more than I kept between the mutants and the plants that threw balls and nanners.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ouch...and I thought $70 a pack stung a little. I did harvest and ended up with 5 plants total from a 12 pack of fem seeds.
> 2 of those 5 produced decent smoke. I threw away more than I kept between the mutants and the plants that threw balls and nanners.


Any keepers? I killed 4, but still have some more seeds. I may run them one day


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 13, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Any keepers? I killed 4, but still have some more seeds. I may run them one day


No keepers. Wish I had a better review for folks regarding the fem FPOG, but there was nothing exceptional at all about this grow. 
I'll get some pics up tonight of the buds from the plants that made it to harvest.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 14, 2018)

Chopped at like 61 days.
Heres a few tops from 1 of the 2 good plants. Pretty sticky and terpy, I just wish they all turned out like this:
 

Heres the "Lettuce" pheno I pictured a few posts back.
Looks virtually 3 weeks behind everything else. Not an orange pistol on the plant, but shes bulky and shes growing/smelling like the ones pictured above so I think its worth finishing VS cutting down and trashing like I was planning.
Pictured at day 66:


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 3, 2018)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I grabbed a couple packs of the banana kush from jaws a couple years ago, ran 1, it was the least potent strain I ever grew, all with the same nasty molasses flavor.


so i seed or one pack. i'll be happy to take your trashy Banana K off ur hands.
i've got Jaws chocolate B. kush.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 30, 2018)

Another round of Mrs Pebbles in my cab.roughly 4 weeks from flip


----------



## dojagrower (Dec 31, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> How do we contact him? I threw away 4 babies cause I was scared to flower them out


Try Zlabs hes there sometimes im pretty sure yall know they have private sites where you have to be invited in


----------



## dojagrower (Dec 31, 2018)

I have Jaws original FP not crossed. Obtain a cut from dumpsterkush he found the real FP in a pheno hunt jaws had going check IG was and still is alot ofmess going on about it DK passed the cut around people lost it we the only ones with it Jaws dont even have it


----------



## dojagrower (Dec 31, 2018)

I like that Mrs Pebbles @natureboygrower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Did anyone manage to contact JAWS about replacements or refunds for those bunk FPOG beans he intentionally sold?


I know this is old but I asked Jaws about the mutant fpog and he straight acted like he didnt know what I was talking about. Tried to play it off, I believe his words were, "Thats news to me, There are tons of good reports on fpog fems..."


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know this is old but I asked Jaws about the mutant fpog and he straight acted like he didnt know what I was talking about. Tried to play it off, I believe his words were, "Thats news to me, There are tons of good reports on fpog fems..."


Hmm. He should be kinda embarrased about that. Lots of time stamped links/material in this thread to try and say otherwise. He knew lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hmm. He should be kinda embarrased about that. Lots of time stamped links/material in this thread to try and say otherwise. He knew lol


I almost got into a back I forth but he was so smug I just wrote him off as another Gu type cat. Knowingly misinforming people is a deal breaker with me. Just own up for your mistakes and make it right by the people you hurt with your actions, simple as that. 

Cheers man and happy new year!


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 1, 2019)

He used to be a straight up guy but i guess in time the head gets to big lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2019)

Mrs Pebbles 7 weeks in.Very similar to the first pheno I grew.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2019)

where are you guys talking to jaws? if instagram, its not him. he has a friend that does the ig


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> where are you guys talking to jaws? if instagram, its not him. he has a friend that does the ig


Sounds like his "friend" on IG is doing more harm than good though since hes passing off completely inaccurate info.


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 24, 2019)

@jaws contact me asap Doja


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2019)

The Mrs Pebbles strain seems reliable.Same traits/growth as my last run.9 weeks in,harvesting on Sunday


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2019)

Well seems some turmoil has happened in here. Been awol for awhile. still got tons of jaws beans to get to so more to come soon on that.

As for the fpog fems issue .I never bought them and I never seen any comments on it personally. .although I've been awol from the seed buying and growing. Took a break from testing and pheno hunting for a bit. But my buddy I gave fpog f3 beans to found a nice pheno which I can show pics of.

But I'm about to pop some gems soon. IMO I would stick with reg beans always. Jaws always had great success and crosses with his reg varieties. .the fems were new to him..but he did what people asked for. He has tons of awesome reg varieties that were slept on..some never released again. .Jaws doesn't frequent social media often..someone else does that on iG mostly for him..so why sit on hundreds of seeds that don't sell when people were asking and demanding fpog remakes and feMs. I'm not defending anybody..I'm a bean fiend and pheno hunter always looking for the best of the best and the most unique. I just never took the plunge on the fem fpog crosses.

Whatever happened it's probably why you don't see anymore fem varieties being offered.

Anyone else been growing any jaws recently? Been wanting to grab some cherry meds. .but nobody takes cc anymore.

@natureboygrower looking fantastic. Keep it up. What kinda aromas?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Well seems some turmoil has happened in here. Been awol for awhile. still got tons of jaws beans to get to so more to come soon on that.
> 
> As for the fpog fems issue .I never bought them and I never seen any comments on it personally. .although I've been awol from the seed buying and growing. Took a break from testing and pheno hunting for a bit. But my buddy I gave fpog f3 beans to found a nice pheno which I can show pics of.
> 
> ...


I've still got a pack of the FPOG fems, and a pack of the FPOG F2's and f3's as well. From my take on Jaws gear, his reg line as you mentioned is seemingly solid, which I have also mentioned that I've read the same. The fems...not so much. My thing was why release it knowing the feedback from testers on the forums was pretty much all the same poor results with balls and mutants. He said himself in those exact threads that he wasnt going to sell them because of these reasons. I can deal with bunk seeds, but its harder to deal with bunk ethics lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Well seems some turmoil has happened in here. Been awol for awhile. still got tons of jaws beans to get to so more to come soon on that.
> 
> As for the fpog fems issue .I never bought them and I never seen any comments on it personally. .although I've been awol from the seed buying and growing. Took a break from testing and pheno hunting for a bit. But my buddy I gave fpog f3 beans to found a nice pheno which I can show pics of.
> 
> ...


Thanks man.During the grow it has a sweet candy smell to her,but after chop/cure it has quite a peculiar smell.First opening the lid you get hit with a sweet smell immediately followed by what I would describe as Sundays pot roast(not sure where thats coming from).After the lids been off a bit,it does go back to a sweeter aroma.Giving the buds a squeeze,you do get a piney smell(assuming that's the trainwreck?) I went 70 days this run and am really happy with the outcome.Nice chunky dense buds,heavy stone.Great creative,head trip buzz followed by a heavy body stone as it levels off.As far as smell goes I'd say I got a Mrs Wicked leaner,but the stone is pretty equal MW,FPOG.Nice write up btw,on the differences between the Miss Wicked pheno and the Mrs Wicked pheno.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 29, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Thanks man.During the grow it has a sweet candy smell to her,but after chop/cure it has quite a peculiar smell.First opening the lid you get hit with a sweet smell immediately followed by what I would describe as Sundays pot roast(not sure where thats coming from).After the lids been off a bit,it does go back to a sweeter aroma.Giving the buds a squeeze,you do get a piney smell(assuming that's the trainwreck?) I went 70 days this run and am really happy with the outcome.Nice chunky dense buds,heavy stone.Great creative,head trip buzz followed by a heavy body stone as it levels off.As far as smell goes I'd say I got a Mrs Wicked leaner,but the stone is pretty equal MW,FPOG.Nice write up btw,on the differences between the Miss Wicked pheno and the Mrs Wicked pheno.
> View attachment 4291131 View attachment 4291133


Those look really nice. Look similar to my jezebel og I grew in a structure. 

Been awhile since I posted here.

Got some testers on the way

Orange banana stardawg
Raspberry decapitation
Starfighter meds

Will be posting pics once they arrive. And get started.

Been eyeing the chocolate med's. .jaws posted some pics on ig of a tester and they look hella nice. Nice satiVA phenos to be found on those. Might have to grab a pack or 2.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 12, 2019)

Let's goo


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 7, 2019)

dojagrower said:


> I have Jaws original FP not crossed. Obtain a cut from dumpsterkush he found the real FP in a pheno hunt jaws had going check IG was and still is alot ofmess going on about it DK passed the cut around people lost it we the only ones with it Jaws dont even have it


Hey DojaGrower do you and DumpsterKush still have the cuts of the backcrossed JAWS older release?? Asking cause I'm really looking for the (REG) beans, did either of you happen to produce your own seeds from JAWS older BX...
or did you from your original uncrossed Fruity Pebbles OG or FPOG?
Thanks for your time sir,
P


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Mrs Pebbles 7 weeks in.Very similar to the first pheno I grew.
> View attachment 4268062


Very nice nuggage!
P


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 7, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Let's goo
> View attachment 4349075


That's a sweet 'Tester' line-up, you gonna keep a journal on them? Those Starfighter Meds F1's w/ his Cherry AK47 is intriguing for sure. Let us know how it goes if you wouldn't mind.
P


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 17, 2019)

Still running the same cut of Mrs Pebbles. My light was throwing my pic off so I took this at lights out. First time running her in SIPS, the frostiest by far( plant is super close to the light ,causing the tailing) thought I'd share.


I chucked this MP cut outdoors july20 next to a nice baddawg male gg4 cross freebie.fingers crossed it makes it to the finish line...


----------



## Paradoximity (Sep 20, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Still running the same cut of Mrs Pebbles. My light was throwing my pic off so I took this at lights out. First time running her in SIPS, the frostiest by far( plant is super close to the light ,causing the tailing) thought I'd share.
> View attachment 4395749
> 
> I chucked this MP cut outdoors july20 next to a nice baddawg male gg4 cross freebie.fingers crossed it makes it to the finish line...
> View attachment 4395753



Yeah that fox tailing tends to happen once you break that "teetering" to "oh fuck me" zone from the lamp to the canopy, nevertheless your Mrs Pebbles is still looking good. What size SIPS you using indoors? Why'd you switch?

Your outdoors Mrs Pebbles/Baddawg GG4 looking very healthy... are they together in the same smart pot, cause that could become problematic as cannabis/hemp are invasive species and will fight to the end to choke the life out of each other. You could monster-crop that outdoor early-flower freebie Mrs Pebbles/Baddawg GG4.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> What size SIPS you using indoor?Why'd you switch?


15 gallon and SIPS is really low maintenance, why I switched to that method.

Took this mrs pebbles into the 80 day range due to working too much. Threw nanners at the end but was also ready and close to my light.It really worked out as there were zero terp loss and definitely overall more potency


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I chucked this MP cut outdoors july20 next to a nice baddawg male gg4 cross freebie.fingers crossed it makes it to the finish line...
> View attachment 4395753


Stunned that I actually made and harvested( tops drying right now) seeds this late in northern New England. What an outdoor it has been. I had a lot of fun with this outdoor, i never really felt like it would make it so there was no pressure.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just dropped a few Trainwreck ogee into water for a soak. Been very anxious to run these. Hoping for a nice shrub outdoors this summer.


----------



## og18 (Jun 19, 2020)

thetimster said:


> View attachment 3980032
> Alien Cookies selected by Cap and gifted to me by someone that Cap gave it too. Super tasty smoke.


This not that cut this sis cut not Mac it’s Alien cookie#7 F1 hunted by Dumpsterkush


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2020)

Trainwreck ogee day 47 from flip. You want to touch it just to be able to smell like it for quite awhile. Incredible strain can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 21, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Trainwreck ogee day 47 from flip. You want to touch it just to be able to smell like it for quite awhile. Incredible strain can't wait to smoke it. View attachment 4774569View attachment 4774570


Looks like bubba.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone have any feedback on Cherry Meds?


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on Cherry Meds?


There is a review on another board & it looks killer! One person even said the non cherry pheno is still like the old AK. I've grown an AK cross before probably close to 12yrs ago that was fire smoke. If I get something like what I had I'll be more than happy, if I get cherry phenos that's cool as well. The picture of the mother cuts looks similar to AK cross I ran. Can't wait to run these, imo Jaws is one of those OG breeders that's still lingering in the seed game. I might get some more packs but the Cherry AK is high on my to pop list.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Trainwreck ogee day 47 from flip. You want to touch it just to be able to smell like it for quite awhile. Incredible strain can't wait to smoke it. View attachment 4774569View attachment 4774570


By the way these were insanely good. Berry terps for days with plenty of frost. Rolled into a joint made for a match made in heaven. I would imagine oils would be off the hook.
They are on sale at Oregon Elite Seeds for $55 a pack, along with all Jaws gear including his Alien cookie f2 crosses. Deal of deals.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 18, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> By the way these were insanely good. Berry terps for days with plenty of frost. Rolled into a joint made for a match made in heaven. I would imagine oils would be off the hook.
> They are on sale at Oregon Elite Seeds for $55 a pack, along with all Jaws gear including his Alien cookie f2 crosses. Deal of deals.


I got those lined up pretty soon. Did any of them throw colors? Is it sativa leaning?


----------



## Staretz44 (Aug 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> There is a review on another board & it looks killer! One person even said the non cherry pheno is still like the old AK. I've grown an AK cross before probably close to 12yrs ago that was fire smoke. If I get something like what I had I'll be more than happy, if I get cherry phenos that's cool as well. The picture of the mother cuts looks similar to AK cross I ran. Can't wait to run these, imo Jaws is one of those OG breeders that's still lingering in the seed game. I might get some more packs but the Cherry AK is high on my to pop list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a pack a few weeks ago. Haven't popped them yet.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I bought a pack a few weeks ago. Haven't popped them yet.


I been thinking hard about the last time I grew something AK. It was a freebie from Attitude, think it was Sour D x AK from G13 Labs. I will get some popped in next month or so since I'm about to cull some mother plants in veg tent


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 30, 2022)

I just ordered some Sour OGEE F3 from OES. Has anyone run it any?


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2022)

Cherry AK's are looking good with some decent smells in veg. I plan on using a male or fem pollen to hit Sour Diesel S1's from Clearwater to recreate old Sour AK freebie.


----------

